# The bears final weeks



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok can't really be bothered with a long intro but fair to say I've been prepping for this for quite some time original target show was body power but with ht being cancelled I'm still aiming for TNT date as I'm n the Ssn stand I'll then pick a shshow

for those TNT don't know me here's some stats

6ft1

currently 310lb target stage weight 280lb

i have a detached left pec a small partial tear on my right pec a partial on each bicep and 3 in my quads with all this in mind I'm not expecting to win but quite happy to stir things up a little lolol im prepped by Alvin small but also get help from Paul and tatty George and loin wrwright I run a hybrid training system I've developed myself and sorry guys no details on it as my clients pay for that info and it would be unfair to dish it out foc

diets is quite simple

1.2kg steak 1.6kg chicken both boiled 2.4kg spuds and 1kg broccoli a day that's it a bit of salt and pepper don't have cheats in general but will have the odd treat (last one was some popcorn and an ice cream last weekend and before that was Christmas )

i use alot of intra and per post workout nnutrition

ssn crea pump and sps muscle candy pre w/o

ssn cyto maize intra

ssn cyto guard post with muscle candy

l glutamine

and Ssn anabolic post wo

work here's some pics

 From 27 st down to 22

Talking at a conference

A shaky shot from monster after a 220 bnp for 2

A quick gym shot the other day


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*king lump, get some clothes on !

Looking awesome mate, with or without a top on :thumbup1:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

You are scary big.

Id be scared to not give you the first place trophy!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Huge size, and great change from the fat fella in the first one!

Got alot of injuries and still looking the part, have some reps!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Tank!

Feck me that's a lot f steak chicken and tatties big man!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking good there matey. Amazing transformation. Over what period of time did it take you to get to 22 stone?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Blimey look at the size of you!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

MuscleM8 said:


> Looking good there matey. Amazing transformation. Over what period of time did it take you to get to 22 stone?


5 years but it was a bit of an uptown journey I dieted down to 19 natty then started using bulked up to 370lb as was thinking of going into strongman decided to give the stage another bash and started coming down that was 2 years ago but 5 in total


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That is some transformation fella.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Best of luck


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

beast ..best of luck fella. :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jesus mate that's some transformation. Bl00dy huge your going to look immense when real low bodyfat!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

This is the real meaning of BEASTMODE lol.

Good luck fella


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

I love seeing Journals like this awesome just awesome.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Sweet holy Fcuk I just got a man crush! cannot wait to keep my eyes on this! subbed

Have you got a website or email for your personal training?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

How strong are you mate? Must have took some dedication to get to that size

Good luck!


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Your bloody huge, well done on the weight loss. What comp you thinking of going in?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Excellent transformation, you must be well happy with that.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Sweet holy Fcuk I just got a man crush! cannot wait to keep my eyes on this! subbed
> 
> Have you got a website or email for your personal training?


You can email me for personal training on [email protected]


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Sweet holy Fcuk I just got a man crush! cannot wait to keep my eyes on this! subbed
> 
> Have you got a website or email for your personal training?


Just pm me


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> How strong are you mate? Must have took some dedication to get to that size
> 
> Good luck!


Strength wise not bad very strong on shoulders

Bench 210x2

Squat 300

I've behind the neck pressed 220x2

And bent over row 245x4

I rep with a 1050lb calf raise stack

So not bad I suppose


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Really haven't decided something just after bodypower


----------



## prino (Jan 8, 2012)

Subbed good luck big fella


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

What about deadlift mate?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> What about deadlift mate?


Don't dead well not fully anyway only do partials to much cross over with full deals IMO


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok heavy back and hams today

Started with lat pull down and got up to 463lb really happy massive pb good bloody form too dropped down to 210 for 20

Then low cable row got up to 400 but a bit ropey finished with partial deads but bombed out at 220

Hams was lying leg curl left ham is still twinging a bit when I go heavy so stopped at 100 kg but all in all though disappointed with partials all in all a good work out


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Beast. That is all.

Was chatting to sean about u the other day  will be popping over to the stand at bp so will catch u there.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

why have you got so many tears mate?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> why have you got so many tears mate?


because i train hard! and push the limit i enjoy the training the chalange me against the weights and i push my limits constantly


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Beast. That is all.
> 
> Was chatting to sean about u the other day  will be popping over to the stand at bp so will catch u there.


see you there


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck Mr C

:thumb:

Will be following


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys

Pok yesterday was a weird one head was well and truly up my **** in fact if it wasn't for the misses I probably wouldn't of trained did tut shoulders

Last raises were good in fact hit a pb on tut weight but bombed out on 65,s on regular reps shoulder still giving me grief but managing back at Physio tomorrow

Rears cause most grief but they weren't bad however pressing was poor but the pump was massive in fact I was shocked how good I looked when I finished

Off to London today for an audition then hoping to hit quads at muscleworks


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Subbed, looking forward to seeing this one progress


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh god, he's here!!!!!!!!

All the best mate


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok we'll audition went well this afternoon just have to wait and see now

Met my sponsor SSN_UK at muscle works after he's really happy with me so next job is Alvin on Sunday

Did biceps and quads

Seated Dbd curls went well hit 30kg for a set in strict form before shoulder caused a problem finished off with some cable curls

Then quads

Hack squat hit 6 plates for 10

Did some iso leg ext focusing on inner tear drop and left it at that wanted to finish with v squats but was worried about missing my train

All in all not a bad day


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok heavy chest and tris

Started with low incline db press got up to 155,s bit low on reps but very strict and deep

Next machine straight pec deck stack felt light so got another 95kg added with someone stood on it finished with seated machine press left delt seemed to come in alot

Heavy triceps went well new pb with the stack for 4

Struggled to get through cardio after a real slog



When the stack isn't enough improvise


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcukin hell that's some weight on the pec dec then lmao!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

You sir, are a absolute unit. All the best


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok quick update thurs was rest day and I spoke at the HIT steroid conference in Liverpool

Friday had to go back to London for a recall n the snickers ad tbh I honk it ent **** I fluffed it up a lot so don't think here's much chance of getting that

Then tried back at muscle works tut style

Really like there lat pull down hit the spot well the reverses grip hammer machine rows and some straight rm ulldowns to finished did some hamstring work to finish then ad to dash to catch my train felt very tired its been a long week


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just seen this and subbed mate. How's your diet gonna change over the next few weeks? Will the amount of spuds be lowered or will it pretty much be like this apart from the last week or 2 when I'm guessing you'll deplete?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Absolute beast. Subbed and best of luck mate!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Just seen this and subbed mate. How's your diet gonna change over the next few weeks? Will the amount of spuds be lowered or will it pretty much be like this apart from the last week or 2 when I'm guessing you'll deplete?


Haven't decided yet meeting up with Alvin tomorrow to discuss diet I'm still leaning up just struggling with mid section condition


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Holy fuking sh!t jesus H christ allmighty thunder dome of hell ! Your just i think you might be the biggest guy on this forum !


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Holy fuking sh!t jesus H christ allmighty thunder dome of hell ! Your just i think you might be the biggest guy on this forum !


Its worth looking at for the simple fact that THIS is an amazing response!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

what a unit. Makes me wish i was taller makes being bigger look even better.


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Holy fuking sh!t jesus H christ allmighty thunder dome of hell ! Your just i think you might be the biggest guy on this forum !


OK just seen the pictures and i think this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bambi1550 said:


> OK just seen the pictures and i think this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Yeah my god his like a huge grizzly bear i think i might have just found Winnie the Poo`s big brother lol.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah my god his like a huge grizzly bear i think i might have just found Winnie the Poo`s big brother lol.


Trenny the pooh?


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cant help it...............................

Do you even lift Brah? Your arms are looking kinda noodely!!!

Now onto seriousness....... hats off to you for having the discipline and persevernce to get to that size, it is awesome!!! Youve even got the height to make you look like a man mountain or a tank as you;d be known up here.

Good luck with the rest of your journey/transformation!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Trenny the pooh?


 :thumb:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I survived ..... Just and he took it easy on me!!

Ok first thing first he is huge ! He's been off since October and sits at 22 stone at 5ft 10 the man is emense! Not many make me look like a little boy lol and **** is he strong

Anyway about 5 mins of niceties then straight at it

Leg ext

15 rep 3 secs rest 12 reps 3 secs rest 10 reps changing foot position every few reps

That's one set

Upped the weight each set when 15 wasn't possible 12,10 then 8 about 7 sets in total with forced reps quads were on fire and pumped beyond belief

Some quad stretching then back in single leg sets of 12 changing angles all the time again about 4 sets maybe 5

Next leg press sets of 20

Not sure on weight I think Alvin hit 14 plates a side for 12 I was a couple of plates behind for 8 with 4 forced reps for last two sets don't mind admitting it I was dying

Then v squat facing machine took me a little to get into it sets of 15 worked up to 3 and a half a side I think then called it tbh I was blowing like **** pace and volume destroyed me I could've problem done a few more sets leg wise but cv was dying

Then lying leg curl only did about 7 sets my whole leg just started seizing up

Anyway torture over ( roughly 90 mins non stop)

He had a look

Comments are as follows

Dave your a pussy , I know you've got power but your so unfit

However balance is much improved still need more lower lat

Shoulders great upper chest needs more

Tricep is wide but needs depth

Hamstrings and quads much improved

Calfs brilliant in fact in his opinion better than daz balls ( that surprised me)

Need to up pace in gym massively keep diet same and hammer it he's confident I won't drop any more size in a sense of dimension so waist will just come in and I will just look freakier he thinks my waist will be relatively small when I'm fully down

He said my width and depth was great just need to fill the gaps

So not bad but alot of work to be done


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

phoenix1980 said:


> Cant help it...............................
> 
> Do you even lift Brah? Your arms are looking kinda noodely!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you it's not been easy ill be honest but in a sick way I love it lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Trenny the pooh?


Pmsl


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah my god his like a huge grizzly bear i think i might have just found Winnie the Poo`s big brother lol.


Now you know why I'm called big bear


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

bambi1550 said:


> OK just seen the pictures and i think this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Lol got a lot of growing to do yet


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Holy fuking sh!t jesus H christ allmighty thunder dome of hell ! Your just i think you might be the biggest guy on this forum !


That has got to be the single most memorable reaction I've ever had fpmsl thank you but in all seriousness I feel light and small at the moment once I get this show out of the way with everything I've learnt over he last 12 months I will really grow


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

going to try that leg extension routine for next week sounds brutal.


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Bear is fookin rite I reckon a bear would run away from you . Your a animal big guy best of luck


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking good there mate. Unreal change. Well done!!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Look like a bear!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Took this when I woke up some vascular it's starting to come through now


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good big man


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking brilliant mate!

I'll dig the photo of me and you when I came up with @flinty90 

Depressed me for weeks pmsl

Keep it up mate :beer:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

amazing!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok chest and triceps tonight tut

Started with incline press got up to 100 tut then pushed on to 140 regular

Then straight arm pec deck instead of pushing weight once I failed at tut hit sets of 12 reps

Cable xo sets of 15 with little rest

Finished with dumbells raises for upper chest

Triceps

push down actually beat previous tut best then held weight and did some high rep sets then moved on to cable ext sets of 12 and just worked up and down stack

Finished off with cardio

My little drift of diet last night has resulted in a half stone gain lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok back today now plan was to do my normal heavy for the first two exercises then up reps to 15 pick pace right up and hammer volume off two more exercises

So started with pull downs

300 went up and down in very strict form and comfortable 360 was similar but just hit numbers then loosened up a bit and continued up to 450 well power was emmense but on 7 rep felt my upper left bicep twinge right up by insertation tried a light set but could feel it decided to just do some high rep seated row but as soon as weight got even slightly heavy enough to create work it started twinging so I left it

Did a bit of hamstrings and cardio and called it

Still feel constantly tired and lethargic felt a bit better today on the drive front, I think the cause is helical so I've removed it and we will see but also going to take a few days off just do an work and cardio and see how I feel


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok back today now plan was to do my normal heavy for the first two exercises then up reps to 15 pick pace right up and hammer volume off two more exercises
> 
> So started with pull downs
> 
> ...


When your heading towards your heavier sets do you keep form quite tight or allow it to get looser?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

RowRow said:


> When your heading towards your heavier sets do you keep form quite tight or allow it to get looser?


Both depending on what I'm doing . But I never let it get that loose that its out of control


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

what gear are you on fella? i should add, im not asking because i want to copy...im genuinly interested?

if your allowed to talk about it, that is


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cas said:


> what gear are you on fella? i should add, im not asking because i want to copy...im genuinly interested?
> 
> if your allowed to talk about it, that is


I'm happy to discuss via pm but don't have that facility yet lol don't really want to discuss on open forum sorry


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> I'm happy to discuss via pm but don't have that facility yet lol don't really want to discuss on open forum sorry


That's fine fella...I can understand that


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Still training with all them injurys! Do you think that's its really going to hurt your chances at the show??.

Have you ever dieted down all the way before??.

When you say spuds do you mean just white spuds or sweet???

Sorry for all the questions mate. Shoulders look insane!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Were you not on here before?? Or am I gettin confused with TM?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

animal adam said:


> Still training with all them injurys! Do you think that's its really going to hurt your chances at the show??.
> 
> Have you ever dieted down all the way before??.
> 
> ...


Pec tear will definitely wreck my chances but then again I'm not in it for the trophy

Yes but along time ago as a natty junior

Spuds are plain white spuds


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

m575 said:


> Were you not on here before?? Or am I gettin confused with TM?


I was left as I got fed up of all the stupidity at the time


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

Good luck for the upcoming contests and you look huuuuuge!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok we'll it's been 4 days since I trained diets been far from perfect and foods been very high so I was expecting quite a weight jump but nothing I've not gained a lb

Well calf is still tight so is bicep but back at it today with calfs and shoulders

Seated calf raise started with tut working up the stack but instead of going heavy after tut decided to pick up pace and rep

Pump was massive couldn't walk when I'd finished but no tinges so all good

Side lateral tut upped all the weights by 5lb shoulder felt alt better again didn't push the weight too heavy topped out with a strict set with the 60's then dropped and repped for 3 sets

Rears was similar some discomfort on these so after tut just switched to fast pace and high reps

Finished with bnp kept reps high and pace fast and felt good

Threw some high rep hugs in t the end 12-15 reps but at 4 plates a side felt bicep twinge so backed out

Massive pumps and hit the right spot so happy with that

Finished with abs and cardio


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

fckuing hell you're a big cnut!!!

AMAZING transformation, reps and good luck


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Loom forward to the next set of progress pics mate.

The stupidity hasn't left either unfortunately.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok biceps and quads

Started with seated alt db curl wasn't sure how my bicep was going to hold up but it was fine hit 35kg DBS for a good solid strict set

Then dropped weight picked up pace and repped out for 3 sets

Then did 3 sets of ez curl tut and two sets of high rep, biceps we're fried pumped beyond belief couldn't even touch my face

Quads

Started with alvins leg ext format

So 15 reps 5 secs rest 12 reps 5secs 10 reps

Worked up the stack in 3 sets then changed to

12-10-8 for another 3sets increasing weight each time

Then sets 12 single leg changing foot position every 4 reps x3 sets

Then reverse hack squat

Got up to 3 plates for 12

Swapped to regular hacks started at 3 plates repped to failure then dropped to 2 plates and repped to failure for another two sets

Then widow makers on leg press

I couldn't stand let alone walk lol

Great workout


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Bloody hell your a titan!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Widow makers - ouch!!!!!! My coach has just added these into my routine and I have them on legs for first time today. Dreading it lol.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ever competed in strongman or powerlifting?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Widow makers - ouch!!!!!! My coach has just added these into my routine and I have them on legs for first time today. Dreading it lol.


They are um............interesting lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

kingdale said:


> ever competed in strongman or powerlifting?


Did a little bit but grip was my Achilles heel I have very short stubby fingers and struggled holding on to anything


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

Notice how he has no avi. There's not enough fvcking room.

Some transformation on first couple of photos mate!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> They are um............interesting lol


Yeah. Not the word I would choose to be honest. Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ur just a fukin freak of nature are ya :lol: seriously looking forward to following this 1 mate. superb

is this you?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Found it!!

Me & @Therealbigbear October 6th last year, I cried myself to sleep that night :crying:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Found it!!
> 
> Me & @Therealbigbear October 6th last year, I cried myself to sleep that night :crying:
> 
> View attachment 115262


Lol next to him its like "do you even lift bro"


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

cas said:


> Lol next to him its like "do you even lift bro"


Valid question mate :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Was you in fear that you might fit his macros rob?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Found it!!
> 
> Me & @Therealbigbear October 6th last year, I cried myself to sleep that night :crying:
> 
> View attachment 115262


Put on well over a stone of muscle since then lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Put on well over a stone of muscle since then lol


I can believe it mate!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Found it!!
> 
> Me & @Therealbigbear October 6th last year, I cried myself to sleep that night :crying:
> 
> View attachment 115262


Pmsl. Brilliant


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

How old are u bigbear?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Found it!!
> 
> Me & @Therealbigbear October 6th last year, I cried myself to sleep that night :crying:
> 
> View attachment 115262


Does look a lot like the 'bear' from American pie! Pmsl


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> How old are u bigbear?


I'm 41


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Does look a lot like the 'bear' from American pie! Pmsl


Had to look that up!

Ya cheeky sod!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chest and tris

Started with flat bench up to 3 plates felt great but 4 felt like 5 ground out 4 but a real effort however dropped down to 2 and got 20 so pleased with that and another 12 with a brief rest

Flat fly worked up to 100lbers for a set then dropped to 50,s and reped out for two sets

Incline db press didn't go heavy just repped really focusing on hitting the upper lower tie in

Finished with dumbells raises

Felt strong on tris smashed 100kg for a set on push down then dropped to 50 and repped out for a few sets moved to v bar kept reps high and just pumped the living **** out of them triceps were blown to bits

Finished with abs and cardio


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well a little deviation from the norm I went heavy but kept everything super strict

So back and hams

Lat pulldown worked up to 345 for a very strict set then dropped to 210 and repped out for 3 sets

Followed that with low cable row kept the weight sensible and focused on big stretch and control no momentum

Dl next worked up to 260 then finished with t bar row kept reps high and pace quick

Just did lying leg curl for hams kept them super strict as calfs are incredibly tight and left ham still doesn't feel 100%

Felt good worked up to 95kg then came down and high repped for 3 sets

Finished with abs and cardio had a quick look at legs after and they are finally starting to come through

Back was trashed and everything is sore chest is particularly tender lol rest day tomorrow and I need it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well a little deviation from the norm I went heavy but kept everything super strict
> 
> So back and hams
> 
> ...


how often do you train each bodypart per week mate?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> how often do you train each bodypart per week mate?


4on 1 off so everything twice every 9 days


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Are you allowed to PM yet big bear?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok was supposed to be heavy calfs and shoulders

Started on standing calf raise got up to 720 before I felt recent twinges pulling so kept it at that and switched to seated for rest just never really connected pushed hard but just felt disconnected from them didn't get much of a pump either

Shoulders started with hammer front press felt good up to 3 plates a side felt strong and comfortable hit 4 and power just drained ground out 4 then dropped to two plates and hit 15 did anther high rep set then moved to lat raises kept them really focused and strict and didn't go ver 40lbers just kept pace up and reps high

Missed rears as that is aggregating shoulders but shrugged instead worked up to 220 in sets of 12 kept arms locked straight and form really strict

Finished with rope crunches

Not the best workout if I'm honest but got through it condition has improved a lot in the last week but still no weight drop


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cas said:


> Are you allowed to PM yet big bear?


No not yet mate pain in the butt get me on Facebook if you want dave Crosland profile pic is a wookie


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok was supposed to be heavy calfs and shoulders
> 
> Started on standing calf raise got up to 720 before I felt recent twinges pulling so kept it at that and switched to seated for rest just never really connected pushed hard but just felt disconnected from them didn't get much of a pump either
> 
> ...


My dear lord look at the size of that back! Truly huge, well done man!



Therealbigbear said:


> No not yet mate pain in the butt get me on Facebook if you want dave Crosland profile pic is a wookie


Cool will do fella


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Saw that pic on fb! HUGE!


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Well done mate. Back is huge!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Cheers guys


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Biceps and quads done

Pretty decent workout got up to 70lbers for a strict set on seated curls finished with high rep standing ez curl all in all pretty good

Quads

Started with leg ext

15 reps 3 secs rest 12reps 3secs rest 10 reps x4 sets

Then 12/10/8 x3 if I didn't mange numbers I paused repped Neil I got them

Single leg x12 reps 3foot positions 4sets

Hack squat

Worked up to 4 plates

Finished with reverse hacks sets of 12 absolutely wrecked


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Dragged my sorry backside through a chest and tricep workout dnp has bit hard and as a result training is very tiring walking up Whitby abbey steps this afternoon hasn't helped my sore legs any either lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Found dnp a right bastard for energy levels, the annoying thing was t3 makes me feel worse and i don't get on with eph so was just feeling plop for two weeks lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Dragged my sorry backside through a chest and tricep workout dnp has bit hard and as a result training is very tiring walking up Whitby abbey steps this afternoon hasn't helped my sore legs any either lol





Ginger Ben said:


> Found dnp a right bastard for energy levels, the annoying thing was t3 makes me feel worse and i don't get on with eph so was just feeling plop for two weeks lol


yeh DNP was a cvnt, for me it was the sleepless nights fuking me up.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh DNP was a cvnt, for me it was the sleepless nights fuking me up.


Horrible aint it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

I am so tired ! It's hit so hard today it's unreal feels like the final week of prep just no energy managed to go heavy on first exercise then I just died just nothing left and I'm drenched in sweat dragged myself through the rest of the workout just kept weights lighter reps high and kept plugging on so glad it's rest day tomorrow though some how I don't think there is going to be much respite


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> I am so tired ! It's hit so hard today it's unreal feels like the final week of prep just no energy managed to go heavy on first exercise then I just died just nothing left and I'm drenched in sweat dragged myself through the rest of the workout just kept weights lighter reps high and kept plugging on so glad it's rest day tomorrow though some how I don't think there is going to be much respite


Hang in there mate, energy levels bounce back after about 4-6days I found. U supplementing electrolytes?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You running any stims to help with the fatigue?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Won't run stims hate them


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

What dose of gear are you running mate?

Looking beastly as ever..!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Won't discuss dosages on here


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm not gonna argue! Keep up the good work


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I know you haven't set a date for the show you'll be competing in mate, but out of interest I presume you wouldn't run dnp when coming close to a show?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> I know you haven't set a date for the show you'll be competing in mate, but out of interest I presume you wouldn't run dnp when coming close to a show?


No mate show is at least 12,weeks away


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

good stuff - impressive transformation you look a beast- and alvin small on your side it will be great too see you on stage - best of luck with it all


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok half way point definitely getting decent condition improvements not really had a proper look but have noticed bits

Ok temp isn't too bad it comes and goes but is worse when I train, however it isn't a normal warmth it's more like a fever. Night sweats have settled down got a lot going on with my son and I think that is having more of an effect on my sleep than the dnp

Fatigue I'm starting to get my head round it was a bit of a shock but it appears to have levelled out now. With training I go heavy on first exercise then the rest I'd high rep stuff, for those that haven't experienced it ill try and describe it

Your muscles in particular large groups just don't seem to recover and feel heavy and dead , in general I feel ok until I try and do something then as soon as I exert any effort I feel ****ed straight away

It's definitely a battle of will to get through a workout

One thing I didn't expect is my urge to cheat, it's almost as if because I'm using dnp I can get away with it .

Again down to will power but I've found myself on a few occasions quite literally have an argument in my head over a potential cheat

There is also a temptation to just keep going when doing cardio, your tired but you think we'll this is directly burning fat so the more I do the leaner I get .

Anyway rest day today so taking my mother shopping for a new stereo this is going to be a real test of my patience lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok we'll everything has calmed down still feel drained but no where near as bad body temp fluxuations are minimal and in general feel ok just incredibly hungry!

Woke up yesterday to a sore throat and ear ache but a day of Lemsip has done wonders

I think the extreme Fatigue and temps were as much down to a virus I'd picked up as they were the dnp

Would explain why the sweats were more feverish in nature

So back at it today with shoulders and calfs


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok shoulders and calfs

Starting with calfs

Standing raises started working up the stack but right calf started twinging again around 700lb so dropped and repped then did some tut on seated

By this time I was already fading fast lol

Started with cable side raises sets of 15 just went from side to side for 7 sets

Then high rep rear delts on machine and finished with behind the neck press sets of 15 got up to a 100kg which surprised me tbh as 60 felt ridiculously heavy

Finished with abs and cardio

Messed up with my supps order as well so I'm completely out but SSN are rushing my order through so should be back on track after tomorrow

So big thanks to them


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok first things first felt like the dnp was really doing its stuff yesterday absolutely ravenous got up this morning and blew my diet with ****

Crisps and chocolate biscuits stopped myself before it got silly but really ****ed off with myself

Biceps and quads today

No power so did a load of concentration curls sets of 15 just kept hammering out the reps

With quads didnt do anything but leg ext but every conceivable rep range speed and style you can think of

Drop sets

High rep

Single leg

Different foot positions

Tut

Hard contraction and anything else I could think of

Absolutely shafted legs are screaming


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Crisps and biscuits!! If it was monster munch and chocolate hob nobs I wouldn't worry 

Everyone knows they're good for you


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok we'll everything has calmed down still feel drained but no where near as bad body temp fluxuations are minimal and in general feel ok just incredibly hungry!
> 
> Woke up yesterday to a sore throat and ear ache but a day of Lemsip has done wonders
> 
> ...


Just found your journal and its great!!! The transformation is incredible!! Few years time I will hopefully look similar(just smaller lol). You have some amazing people working with you and it shows. Good luck with everything and I hope you get on well in your shows!!


----------



## Ringspun (Mar 16, 2013)

Holy smokes! That's a feckin awsome transform from 27 to 22. Look forward to seeing the end product.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well dragged my backside through chest and tris

Seated hammer press set of 15 worked up to 120 then did 3 sets at that

Straight arm seated fly again worked up to the stack in sets of 15 then stayed at that for 3 sets

Upper chest cable cross over same s above

Seated machine press same again

Triceps same rep range with rope ext then reverse ext

Felt pretty shot tbh got a good friend of mine who is also an Interntional judge to have a look and part from he obvious flat as hell and watery his opinion was I had less than 20lb to come off two more days of dnp be glad to see the back of it tbh


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well dragged my backside through chest and tris
> 
> Seated hammer press set of 15 worked up to 120 then did 3 sets at that
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Good luck!


Cheers


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok last day of dnp and I'm glad

To early to tell how we'll its worked at present I'm 2kg lighter but watery as hell and flat as a fart

This is my overview

Heat isn't too bad once you get going however fighting a virus off at he same time didn't help

Fatigue this is quite bad and though initially was a bit of a shock once I got going just plodded along feel fine until I try and do anything then just feel shattered its just a case of plodding on

Training , this was the worst for me when this ones to pot I struggle with everything else just have to accept it and adapt accordingly

Sleep this wasn't really an issue a bit hot at times but generally ok

Breathing this was bad , in fact I was surprised how bad I could breath better at 168kg

Cramps/spasms these have only started in the last two days ,today being the worst don't think I would continue if they did I'm already sensitive to hydration issues and injury so would have to tread very carefully

Cravings these have been very bad coupled with. Deep hunger and sticking to diet has been challenging

Ill wait till water comes off before I cat full judgement but not massively excited at the moment

Today was back and calfs

Started with lat pull down sets of 15 worked up the stack to 180 then stayed there for 4 sets

Seated row as above hit 210

Pull down to rear again as above hit 180

Did standing single leg curl fr hams again sets of 15 for 10 sets on each leg

Finished with abs and cardio

Going to slightly increase carbs tomorrow and then up to full on weds with intro of secret weapon


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well shoulders and calfs today

Reintroduced pre /intra and post workout drinks today had left them out due to carb content

Well effect was pretty noticable tbh I expected to still be suffering from dnp effects but felt a million times better no where near full power but fatigued was massively reduced

Calfs was all seated started with tut then went heavy and finished. With high rep felt good and actually managed to dig in and push quite hard

Shoulders stayed high rep started with bnp set of 15 hit 100kg and stayed there fatigue kicked in a bit

Fired in a load of side laterals and finished with shrugs got up to 200 in strict sets of 12 but that was it

Finished with abs and cardio

Feel alot better still have an underlying fatigue but improvement is quite significant wasn't expecting it until tomorrow so quite happy


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok second day post dnp carbs back up to full feeling good

Biceps and quads

Started with seated lt db curls worked up to 70lbers then dropped to 40's and repped out

Finished with single rm cable curls high rep biceps were wrecked not the biggest pump as still very flat but def hit the spot

Quads

Started with alvins leg ext

15/12/10x5 working up the sak

12/10/8 x3 still going up when I struggled to hit numbers I paused repped until I did

Single leg ext varying foot position 4/4/4 in each positionx4 sets on each leg

Hack squat

Worked up to 5 plates. Side completely raw which I was very pleased with

Dropped to 2 a side and did high rep reverse hackx4 sets

Finished with 3sets tut leg ext with exaggerated contraction quads were fried struggled to stand

Had a quick look and I'm really pleased still very watery and flat but legs looked great starting to see striations in outer quads in gym mirrors and the very first hints of intercostal s

Did take some pics which ill post but the photographer was not very good nd they don't o my legs justice

But ill post em anyway


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fúuuuuuuuuuuuck!!

Amazing mate.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Fúuuuuuuuuuuuck!!
> 
> Amazing mate.


Cheers


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd just like to say thanks to ll that have repped me


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Jesus look at the bloody size of you!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok 3 days post dnp and everything is getting back to normal power is coming back still don't have strength endurance on larger groups but no shortage on the smaller ones pumps re treating to come back too

Chest and tris

Completely crap nights sleep last night hardly slept at all not sure why just couldn't settle

Felt really tired but batted on

Seated plate press

Worked up to 5 plates a side for a set then dropped back to 3 a side for a set of 12 followed by 2 a side for a set of 15

Flat flys

Worked up to 100's didn't get many but kept arms really wide and really stressed my chest

Dropped down to 55 and repped out

Upper pec front db raises

Kept reps between 12-15 and form strict banged out 5 sets

Finished with seated press machine (cable) again kept reps high and just worked down the stack then back up didn't have the biggest pump but chest was fried

Triceps

Cambered bar push downs

Worked up to 110kg new pb then dropped to 55 and hit two sets of 15

Reverse grip

Kept reps high and pace quick and hit another 5 sets

Finished with abs and cv

Rest day tomorrow then ill get back to my hybrid system

Starting to fill out again and my legs and bis are killing me lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well rest day but continuing to fill out weighed in at 139.5 but def leaner though nothing dramatic


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok hams and back

Looked full and quite dry yesterday still look full today but smoother

Anyway started with lying leg curl kept the strict and hit 110kg for a set the dropped to 55 for 15 plus ( lost count) and another set with 45 didnt even count just kept going

Finished with sldl super deep and strict for sets of 15 with a plate a side really focusing on pulling from my backside

Back

Started with lat pulldown worked up to 360lb for a set super strict only got 3 but they were beauty's then dropped to 195 and banged out two sets of 20 plus

Low row very narrow grip

No sure on weight tbh just kept going up till form went then dropped back down and repped

Bear deads to finish worked up to 220 but just ran out of power didnt feel overly heavy but i wasn't getting any more lol

Finished with 7 sets of 12 pulldowns to rear

I feel I need to bring more detail out in my back so have added these and gone very narrow on my rows

Took a few shots and they come out crap lense fogged but the back shot isn't too bad posing is terrible though

Gym owner was in so couldn't take my top off lol ( he goes mad)

View attachment 20591


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Looking massive mate. Lat spread looks like you could jump from a tree and have a good chance of gliding! Unbelievable transformation.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Keenam said:


> Looking massive mate. Lat spread looks like you could jump from a tree and have a good chance of gliding! Unbelievable transformation.


Cheers


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Cheers


Pics look mint mate. You have proved that with the right dedication you can achieve a huge amount!!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Pics look mint mate. You have proved that with the right dedication you can achieve a huge amount!!


Thanks I'm behind where I need to be I am tighter than the pics show but still a mile off time to step it up and get it nailed now


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Thanks I'm behind where I need to be I am tighter than the pics show but still a mile off time to step it up and get it nailed now


I would be happy to look how you do on the pics lol. When is your next show?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How the hell do you even fit through doors? Turn sideways?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> I would be happy to look how you do on the pics lol. When is your next show?


About 12 weeks dieting down till body power then going to pick a show based on how long I think I need


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> How the hell do you even fit through doors? Turn sideways?


Public toilets are genuinely a challenge


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> Public toilets are genuinely a challenge


I bet they are and I bet wiping your 4rse after is even harder lol!!!

That back wouldn't look out of place next to some top pros out there.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I bet they are and I bet wiping your 4rse after is even harder lol!!!
> 
> That back wouldn't look out of place next to some top pros out there.


When I was fully bulked at 370lb wiping my backside was shall we say awkward now no problem lol

I wouldn't say my back was that big but I thank you for the compliment


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> When I was fully bulked at 370lb wiping my backside was shall we say awkward now no problem lol
> 
> I wouldn't say my back was that big but I thank you for the compliment


370lb Jesus Christ lol!!!

And you have body dismorphia if you don't think backs that good. Mental thickness and width. Best of luck with it mate. Eagerly await the final pics!!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> 370lb Jesus Christ lol!!!
> 
> And you have body dismorphia if you don't think backs that good. Mental thickness and width. Best of luck with it mate. Eagerly await the final pics!!


That I can't deny lol

Oh I know I carry width and thickness just don't think it has the detail in my upper back and lower could be fuller

My lats are incredibly thick at least 6 inch lol

Ill try and find a pic of me at 370lb


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> That I can't deny lol
> 
> Oh I know I carry width and thickness just don't think it has the detail in my upper back and lower could be fuller
> 
> ...


Just wait to see what you look like leaner with the detail.

Yeah please do lol that's madness. Isn't that around 26 or so stone. Life cannot have been comfortable at that weight?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Just wait to see what you look like leaner with the detail.
> 
> Yeah please do lol that's madness. Isn't that around 26 or so stone. Life cannot have been comfortable at that weight?


Yeah it had its moments lower back pumps were crazy and though I moved around quite well for my weight I wasn't running any marathons lol

Ok can't find any 370 ones but I think I'm about 350 in the back one znd about 330-340 in front shot


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

now.... I've been into gyms and training since i was about 15, so 13 + years, and I've met some lumps in my time,

but you, are, massive lol

ace transformation mate

wow what a fcuking lump


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> Yeah it had its moments lower back pumps were crazy and though I moved around quite well for my weight I wasn't running any marathons lol
> 
> Ok can't find any 370 ones but I think I'm about 350 in the back one znd about 330-340 in front shot
> 
> ...


Incredible mate. Muscle density is insane. Have you done any powerlifing?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> Yeah it had its moments lower back pumps were crazy and though I moved around quite well for my weight I wasn't running any marathons lol
> 
> Ok can't find any 370 ones but I think I'm about 350 in the back one znd about 330-340 in front shot
> 
> ...


Incredible mate. Muscle density is insane. Have you done any powerlifing?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Beast! Have been following in the background, amazing progress and clearly your knowledge and experience is huge. Great journal.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Incredible mate. Muscle density is insane. Have you done any powerlifing?


No mate was going to do a bit of strongman hench mega bulk but got talked into stepping on stage again


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Beast! Have been following in the background, amazing progress and clearly your knowledge and experience is huge. Great journal.


Cheers I do online and face to face pt'ing if anyone's interested lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> No mate was going to do a bit of strongman hench mega bulk but got talked into stepping on stage again


Stage again? Got any previous comp pics?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Stage again? Got any previous comp pics?


I was a Jnr natty last time I competed mate no pics I'm afraid lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> now.... I've been into gyms and training since i was about 15, so 13 + years, and I've met some lumps in my time,
> 
> but you, are, massive lol
> 
> ...


Thank you lol


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Good mass mate !


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

loganator said:


> Good mass mate !


Cheers


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok yesterday's workout

Felt a lot tighter and bloody hungrier all day yesterday , and though no change in my midsection everywhere else did look to have improved arms were very vascular when training in fact so much so a lot of people commented

Started piecing together my routine yesterday , an hour in the dance studio saw a rough mocked together, needs alot of practice and the timings really working on , I'm not fully happy with a couple of the link moves but we will see

So calfs and shoulders last night tut style

Standing calf raise

Right calf is still very tight and twingey, pushed hard on the tut it was hurting all the time but bearable but as I got up near 700 the pain changed so I dropped back and repped finished with some high rep seated raises

Shoulders

Tut lat raises 10 sec reps

Worked up to 30's but power is down continued n to 60's in reg form but struggled to really feel it not sure why as form was spot on at least no problems with shoulder

Finished with a couple of high rep sets

Rears tut

Again power was just a bit down but hit the spot

Bnp tut

Power was wy down a good 40 kg down felt them but unsure as to why so weak

Barbell shrugs

Went heavy and hit 300kg did push any further as felt very tight in left bicep

Finished with abs and cardio

All n all not bad

Oh and I've picked the Dorchester show on the 18th as my qualifier, not the show I wanted but date works for me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok yesterday's workout
> 
> Felt a lot tighter and bloody hungrier all day yesterday , and though no change in my midsection everywhere else did look to have improved arms were very vascular when training in fact so much so a lot of people commented
> 
> ...


Good luck on the 18th mate :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Heard a lot about you mate,from @flinty nice to see this up,subbed in!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Good luck on the 18th at Dorchester big fella. :thumbup1:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Heard a lot about you mate,from @flinty nice to see this up,subbed in!


All bad probably lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the well wishes guys


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Bloody starving again lol

Ok started with biceps and all was going really well started with seated alt db curls

A couple of warm up sets then got into it worked up to the 85lbers when I felt a pull in my left arm

Dropped weight immediately panicked at first but it wasn't to serious a pull in my upper forearm bicep tie in which is moderately painful and a slight pull mid bicep but not really concerned about that

It ended my bicep workout anyway lol a bit frustrated but happy it wasn't too serious

Quads almost didnt bother as I was so ****ed off over biceps but got into it

7 sets of the 15/12/10 format

Then 4 sets x12 single leg varying foot position.

Hack squat feet together worked up to 4 plates a side raw had no spot so didnt go beyond

Went back to leg ext for two sets of tut then finished with lunges up and down the gym till I fell over lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> All bad probably lol


Yes he said he thought you were realy weak and gay

Your methods are very old school,from what i can make out,nice to have another follower in here,,,how old are ou mate?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Yes he said he thought you were realy weak and gay
> 
> Your methods are very old school,from what i can make out,nice to have another follower in here,,,how old are ou mate?


I'm 41 pal


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> I'm 41 pal


When did you first lift a weight?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

jesus christ man your a monster! so much potential to even at 41.. (not a diss on age) but your shape is fantastic! il be following this one


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> When did you first lift a weight?


Started when I was 15 in the cellar at home joined a gym when I was 16 lifted natty until 19 competed then joined the dark side trained till 24 when I detached my left pec major

At the time I was convinced I was going pro I was huge and pretty strong the injury and subsequent refusal by the HHS to reattached just destroyed my dreams

I drifted away from the gym and into depression and fatty ness for 12 years


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Started when I was 15 in the cellar at home joined a gym when I was 16 lifted natty until 19 competed then joined the dark side trained till 24 when I detached my left pec major
> 
> At the time I was convinced I was going pro I was huge and pretty strong the injury and subsequent refusal by the HHS to reattached just destroyed my dreams
> 
> I drifted away from the gym and into depression and fatty ness for 12 years


i cannot imagine what its like to be that big. you are humoungus lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> Started when I was 15 in the cellar at home joined a gym when I was 16 lifted natty until 19 competed then joined the dark side trained till 24 when I detached my left pec major
> 
> At the time I was convinced I was going pro I was huge and pretty strong the injury and subsequent refusal by the HHS to reattached just destroyed my dreams
> 
> I drifted away from the gym and into depression and fatty ness for 12 years


Good old NHS. I completely screwed my back last year, big time, and the hospital refused to do a scan "because it costs too much". WTF do we pay national insurance for. Is your pec tear/detachment noticeable when lean then?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good old NHS. I completely screwed my back last year, big time, and the hospital refused to do a scan "because it costs too much". WTF do we pay national insurance for. Is your pec tear/detachment noticeable when lean then?


Very unfortunately that's why I've not competed it was Alvin that liked me into coming back


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> Very unfortunately that's why I've not competed it was Alvin that liked me into coming back


Ah right. Can nothing be done about it now then with it being so long ago? Does it effect you lifting in any way? sure yo will still look awesome mate wouldnt let something like that bother you too much. How did it happen? It petrifies me, seems to be quite common in this game.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah right. Can nothing be done about it now then with it being so long ago? Does it effect you lifting in any way? sure yo will still look awesome mate wouldnt let something like that bother you too much. How did it happen? It petrifies me, seems to be quite common in this game.


It's held my chest back and means my left delt is more developed Than my right

I've had two specialists look at it and its 12-18 months rehab and a 30% chance of it working so not much choice really

I did it doing incline flys with 120lbers


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Started when I was 15 in the cellar at home joined a gym when I was 16 lifted natty until 19 competed then joined the dark side trained till 24 when I detached my left pec major
> 
> At the time I was convinced I was going pro I was huge and pretty strong the injury and subsequent refusal by the HHS to reattached just destroyed my dreams
> 
> I drifted away from the gym and into depression and fatty ness for 12 years


So ,how is the pec these days,was it finaly dealt with ?

Interesting how life travels in circles,mine has done the same,with similar time out(i have a journal on here some place,your welcome to abuse me back in due course),but we always end up coming home to the gym,anyhow mate good luck with this,i am subbed in and will keep a nose in too


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Scrub the question on delt,you have done it pmsl


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> So ,how is the pec these days,was it finaly dealt with ?
> 
> Interesting how life travels in circles,mine has done the same,with similar time out(i have a journal on here some place,your welcome to abuse me back in due course),but we always end up coming home to the gym,anyhow mate good luck with this,i am subbed in and will keep a nose in too


No mate still detached just get on with it now I'm getting some growth out of it but it is slow


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> No mate still detached just get on with it now I'm getting some growth out of it but it is slow


How do you train around that kind of injury?Keep moderate weights but plenty of tut and partial work i imagine...


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> How do you train around that kind of injury?Keep moderate weights but plenty of tut and partial work i imagine...


No I go balls to the wall and lift heavy ass weights bench 210 for a double with it

I do tut work as well but I don't shy away from the weight mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> No I go balls to the wall and lift heavy ass weights bench 210 for a double with it
> 
> I do tut work as well but I don't shy away from the weight mate


I like that style,kind off knew you was gonna say that as i am the same,you pull one more rep than me with 3 kilo more(207 x 1),i needed someone to push my benching on here,nice work mate.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok chest and tris yesterday

Chest was tut but somewhat compromised due to injury to left brachialis snt bad just found flying movements difficult and struggled to really push

Numbers were ok but nothing special

Threw a load of high rep volume in t he end

Triceps were somewhat better huge pump surprisingly n jury didn't affect workout but kept weights low nd focused on tut or very high rep

Finished with abs and cardio

Have upped Intensity of cardio both am and post workout

Condition is improving though be it slowly weight down to 138 however have started to ramp cycle up so be interested to see hat happens


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well slight interruption to training ended up having to take two days off , one scheduled one not

So back at. It today with tut back was supposed to be doing hams as well but due to an extremely bad jab in both legs I can't walk properly bend my legs past 30degrees or flex them so had to miss

Started with lat pulldown to front tut style however threw in a few tweaks to make it really hard as I want Ted to keep weight down ( left beach still isn't fully recovered)

Went well ended up at 210 which considering rep style I was pleased with left arm tightened and started to pull but nothing to cause any issues

Dropped to 150 and banged out a couple of sets of 20

Low cable row narrow

Again stayed light but really concentrated on certain areas of my back pump was incredible

Pulldown to rear did 4 sets tut then a couple of high rep sets

Finished with wide machine rows high rep

Three in some abs and called it no cardio as I literally have to walk stiff legged at the moment


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well slight interruption to training ended up having to take two days off , one scheduled one not
> 
> So back at. It today with tut back was supposed to be doing hams as well but due to an extremely bad jab in both legs I can't walk properly bend my legs past 30degrees or flex them so had to miss
> 
> ...


I gave up jabbing thighs as never got on with it tbh.

Glutes with greens for me all the way,only once hit a nerve,nearly died on the spot,agony pmsl


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I gave up jabbing thighs as never got on with it tbh.
> 
> Glutes with greens for me all the way,only once hit a nerve,nearly died on the spot,agony pmsl


With greens? Are you insane sir!?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RowRow said:


> With greens? Are you insane sir!?


Always used greens in my ar$e as well and only had one issue which was my own fault. When I lean out I might change to blues but nothing wrong with greens


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Use greens in glutes too no problems. But I think the technical term for my ar$e is 'ghetto bootay' :lol:

NEVER jab pecs with a blue though.. its fvcking painful.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RowRow said:


> With greens? Are you insane sir!?


Technicaly speaking they are the correct ones,

but i love the pain of screwing them in,

sometimes i even blunt them to get that popping sound!

Hell i may even just pop one on an empty barrell and have a go in a minuite pmsl

I use that size for blood letting too,even more fun.....

Yes i am mad


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Used to use greens for everything now blues mainly in an attempt to reduce scaring


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok ended up at hospital this morning quads are that swollen can hardly walk I'm on 4g of antibiotics and if not improved in 48 hrs I'm to be admitted

Anyway shoulders and calfs

Calfs was limited couldn't do standing as I can't lock my legs so did seated but had to put pad right on edge of my knee as quads can't even handle being touched

Just hit a load of sets moderate reps high reps and different foot positions but felt good

Shoulders

Started with bnp

Worked up to 200kg x3 really pleased as I haven't been heavy in quite a while

Side laterals ended up on 60's for a set didnt go any heavier as forearm and beach tie in is still tender

No rears as pushed for time but shrugged kept the reps at 15 plus and super strict worked up to 180kg then finished with abs

Took a few pics now in the gym mirrors mid section looks massively improved but on pics I look fat so really not sure which is true reflection


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok now I must stress this is the very first and very rough run through timing and posing needs alot of work so do links but its a start


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

You must have loads of bloody abs, you can see 4 already

Well done fella


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

I recognise that gym .MALONEYS.good gym...im enjoying this thread keep it up mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good work mate,hope your ills fix up soon...


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok I can all again lol not properly but managed cardio this morning so happier with that

It's supposed to be quads today but there is no chance of that so will do hams that I missed extend abs and hit quads tomorrow all being well


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok I can all again lol not properly but managed cardio this morning so happier with that
> 
> It's supposed to be quads today but there is no chance of that so will do hams that I missed extend abs and hit quads tomorrow all being well


Is there a specific reason why you split legs into seperate sessions mate?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Is there a specific reason why you split legs into seperate sessions mate?


Yeah I don't feel you do them justice if you train them all at once

That's a third of your body's muscle mass to train that at high enough intensity would destroy me and something would suffer also my hamstrings are behind so by splitting it effectively means they get one direct and one indirect workout each cycle


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I thought that was why. I'm going to speak to my coach about that because my hamstrings are light years behind my quads so would benefit from a full session on them only!! Can't imagine the hamstring cramps after though. Bad enough as it is!!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

It can be special lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok quads

Started with leg ext 15/12/10 drops legs are still badly swollen and sore and every rep hurt like a biatch

Did 5 sets then two sets 12/10/8

Finished with 4 sets on each leg single ext different foot positions

Hack squat

Worked up to 3 plates pain was just too great to go heavier

3 sets reverse hacks high rep

Went to do lunges but collapsed on first one so called it

I'm in immense pain


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Meant to mention its not important tbh but it was nice measured arms this morning as misses has been commenting that they've been looking big and they were 23 cold not that they are going to stay that size but it was nice to have a genuine leanish 23 gun lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Meant to mention its not important tbh but it was nice measured arms this morning as misses has been commenting that they've been looking big and they were 23 cold not that they are going to stay that size but it was nice to have a genuine leanish 23 gun lol


Let me be the 1st to say foooooooooookin hell!!! lmao the guns are huge mate. How much do you think you will lose while prepping?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Let me be the 1st to say foooooooooookin hell!!! lmao the guns are huge mate. How much do you think you will lose while prepping?


Well they are not exactly fat now so I'd say maybe half an inch


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well they are not exactly fat now so I'd say maybe half an inch


Thats crazy mate. Well done. Mine are only 18  Working hard on them though lol.

Well done again mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats crazy mate. Well done. Mine are only 18  Working hard on them though lol.
> 
> Well done again mate.


What bf are u mate? 18" guns are about where I am lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok chest and triceps today plan was heavy benching

Hmmm

Warmed up and even a plate a side felt heavy worked up to 3 a side but it wasn't going any heavier, really hit the spot feel wise but weights are way down

Dropped to 2 plates and repped out 15 so only top end hats suffering

Seated machine flys no loss of power here hit stack p,us 40 kg for a set of 10 then 8

Upper pec db cross over worked up to 30lbs then dropped to 20's and repped

Finished with flat db press didn't go above 60's but kept reps up at 15 and form tight and pace quick

Triceps

Started with rope just worked up stack in sets of 12

Then straight bar ext to finish

Abs cardio and done

Everything hurts at the moment looking forward to a day off

Oh my skin callipers arrived so according to them , now this will make you laugh I'm 9%

There is no way on gods green earth I'm that lean lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Can i buy a set too?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Can i buy a set too?


Ill sell you mine £50


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ill sell you mine £50


Fook me that would be cheap,can i have the good mirror too and if possible the special lighting,i recon that's me sorted then?no?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Now there expensive but I'm sure we can come to a deal


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Now there expensive but I'm sure we can come to a deal


Do you ever get down this way mate?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Where exactly is down this way


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Where exactly is down this way


Essex ....southend on sea..just past off licence turn right,first on left:cowboy:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Get to London from time to time you going to bodypower


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Get to London from time to time you going to bodypower


Think we may be away,but if so will advise on here,be good to meet you and a load of other guys off here..


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Back and hams

It was heavy but I've capped my weights as I know my strength is going up and last thing I need are more injuries

Lat pull down

Worked up to 300lb and just stayed there and pushed the reps but kept for really tight

Hit for two sets then dropped to 180 and ground 20 out

Narrow low row haven't got a clue what weights just kept going up felt good

Bent over row worked up to 3 plates and kept it there to be honest didn't have much more anyway

Finished with pull down to rear

Hams just did single leg standing curl went heavy but stayed strict felt good

Finished with abs and cv

Start new diet tomorrow but to be honest I've really tightened up this last week happy with where I'm at expecting big changes over coming weeks


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well train in a mainstream gym in Manchester today with a friend

Tut calfs and shoulders

Used a wired machine for calfs hit them very high up but ok

Worked up stack tut then did 3 high rep reg sets with stack

Shoulders

Started with lat raises tut then went heavy up to 70lbers

Moved onto seated front press very rarely do these

Worked up to 2 plates a side tut then went heavy and got 5 a side for 4 really surprised but happy with that

Finished with high reps on rears using cable cross over

Had a look and can honestly say its the best I've looked


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well train in a mainstream gym in Manchester today with a friend
> 
> Tut calfs and shoulders
> 
> ...


220kg seated bb press..pmsl, Holy fuk.

How's it all mate, you on track?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> 220kg seated bb press..pmsl, Holy fuk.
> 
> How's it all mate, you on track?


It wasn't but new diet and a few other changes and I feel I'm more where I need to be its all new ground now excited to see what changes I can make between now and bodypower


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Lat rises with 70lbs!!!! You taking the pi*s!!!!!

You shoulder press what I deadlift haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well train in a mainstream gym in Manchester today with a friend
> 
> Tut calfs and shoulders
> 
> ...


You just pi55ed on my fireworks mate,i got 140k front press seated ,but failed on 150k,,,i thought it ok until i read this! 

Got 200k for reps as part of bench drop set the other day though,twas a killer set...


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> You just pi55ed on my fireworks mate,i got 140k front press seated ,but failed on 150k,,,i thought it ok until i read this!
> 
> Got 200k for reps as part of bench drop set the other day though,twas a killer set...


My best is a 220 bnp for 2 lol yet best bench is only 210x 2


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

animal adam said:


> Lat rises with 70lbs!!!! You taking the pi*s!!!!!
> 
> You shoulder press what I deadlift haha


Lol been up to 80's or 85's can't remember lol and that lifting dumbells from the side of my body not swinging from in front


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> My best is a 220 bnp for 2 lol yet best bench is only 210x 2


Yes that's odd,all about body mechanics i suppose,my best is 207 bench 6 months ago, i am stronger now so looking at 220 very soon,now i must look to 230bnp in due course


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Doesn't help having a detached left pec lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Doesn't help having a detached left pec lol


Mechanics then:lol:,that is very good lifting with that tbh


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok biceps and quads today

Now appetite feels a bit better but still not 100%

Look to have gone quite watery not sure why but ill just plod on lol

Having to temper my bicep training as the brach pull I thought I'd picked up about 10 days ago turned out to be a tear. Nothing major but bruising has started coming out last day or so

Decided to do concentration curls tut

Started with 15's and worked up to 30's then switched to regular and continued to 40's

Finished with high rep strict ez bar curls

Pump was massive and even if I do say so myself arms looked freaky!

Quads

Started with the old 15/12/10 leg ext but pushed the weights a bit higher

5sets of that then single leg 3 foot position for 12 reps x4 sets

Narrow stance worked up to 3 plates

Then high rep reverse hacks really focusing on hitting glutes

Finished with lunges

Felt ****ed but if I'm honest didn't feel like it ad really hit my legs more my cardio ability considering throwing in a few heavy ones

Otherwise all not bad got two mentally busy days coming up but if they are successful it will really give me a career a boost and could offer me financial security for quite some time


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok biceps and quads today
> 
> *Now appetite feels a bit better but still not 100%*
> 
> ...


a bug mate.. or current gear causing this? my appetite goes to fuk on Dbol or tren


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> a bug mate.. or current gear causing this? my appetite goes to fuk on Dbol or tren


Been on anti biotics they have trashed gut flora


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Been on anti biotics they have trashed gut flora


aww shytemare....altho i bet 2kg of meat & 4kg of spuds aint too easy to consume on the best of days pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Been on anti biotics they have trashed gut flora


Blimee man your like a walking snorgasboard of injury at the mo pmsl:rolleyes:

Get some 'Three lac' down you,google it then take 4 times usual dose,it is fantastic gear..

Take care


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well been as busy as hell but really positive stuff meeting Monday night went very well and today's even better however will be a few months before I hear about the outcome of today's

Bloating is still bad also getting stomach cramps I think it's the turkey but just can't workout why

Ok trained chest and tris over in Manchester with a client today crappy klick gym busy as hell but did alright

Started with seated wide grip press worked up to 5 a side then dropped to 2.5 and ripped

Next was flat flys worked up to 50 kgs then dropped and repped

Finished with incline db press again hit 50s then dropped and repped

Triceps was just straight bar push downs I was running out of time so just worked down the stack in really strict form and back up again

Now apart from obviously very distended stomach I looked bloody good lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Is your gut making too much acid?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Is your gut making too much acid?


Not sure mate could be

very bloated and windy and a bit painful will just have to see how it goes


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Hams and back

Tut

Started with lying leg curl worked up to 60kg tut then continued to 80 regular the dropped to 35 and repped out

Finished with high rep stiff legged dead

Back started with pull down to rear

Worked up to 235lb tut then continued on to 270 dropped and repped out

Narrow grip low cable row to be honest I have no idea on weights but they weren't anything spectacular that's for sure

Finished with high rep pull downs to front to be honest didn't have much left don't think I got a nice 235 for 4 sets of 12-15

Then abs and cardio

Still very windy and gets worse as day goes on weighing 22st 5 I have tightened up and can see more detail nothing dramatic though lad I trained with last night videoed it but he hasn't sent it through yet


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well hams are v sore so is back

Shoulders and calfs

Bnp press

Went well up to 180 then on third rep felt right rear delt tighten not sure why as weight was comfortable but didn't want to take any risks so backed out

Lat raises worked up to 60's in really good strict form picked up 70's and it just went to **** got a sloppy 4 so dropped down 45's repped out and again with 30's

Rear delta on reverse pec deck worked up stack in sets of 12

Next was calfs

Standing calf raise up to 810 first time I've been able to go over 700 with calf twinging so happy finished with high reps sets on seated raises

Abs and cardio and done

Still very windy with diet but its settled a bit definitely seeing my appetite increase still very watery though

Weight sitting at 141


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well been feeling like **** last two days runny nose sore throat very tired everyone in the house has got it except my daughter so really didn't want to face legs today

Started with biceps

Seated alt db curl strict worked up to 50's and they really hit the spot so decided to stay at them instead of going heavier just repped I have no idea how many I got list count around 10 but had to be near 15

Went again with same weight then changed to concentration curls and did 4 sets of 15 with 25 biceps were bloody huge my skin felt like it was coming apart it was very painful

Quads

Started with my usual leg ext giant sets but really made sure I got every inch of range out of the machine and the difference was remarkable

Finished with single leg managed more weight than usual

Then hack

Really focused on feel worked up to 4 plates the super settes with leg ext for a couple of sets

Wanted to do some cissy hacks (Dante style ) but ran out of time

Consider how **** I felt and now feel I'm really pleased with what I did

Also water looks to be slowly started to drop off still carrying slot but look a bit drier


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chest and tris tut

Started with bench and was severely disappointed hit 2 and a half plate tut but blew out on 3 regular power is way down dropped to 100 and repped got around 15 but not impressed niggle in right scap flared up as well

Seated straight arm pec deck

Worked up the stack tut then regular gain no where near normal power

Finished with incli e db press worked up to 60's tut hen stayed at that and just repped for two more sets

Triceps started with straight bar push down

Worked up to 50kg tut then on to 70 regular

Finished with v bar 4 sets of 12 triceps were pumped

Condition has improved and I've got to grips with new diet now but still very watery


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Chest and tris tut
> 
> Started with bench and was severely disappointed hit 2 and a half plate tut but blew out on 3 regular power is way down dropped to 100 and repped got around 15 but not impressed niggle in right scap flared up as well
> 
> ...


Aup mate, showing some true fighting spirit in here. Not matter how ill you still manage to get a workout done.

Glad the new diet is starting to go better and hope you feel better soon. How far out are you now??


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, showing some true fighting spirit in here. Not matter how ill you still manage to get a workout done.
> 
> Glad the new diet is starting to go better and hope you feel better soon. How far out are you now??


15 weeks


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok heavy back today

Started with pull downs and worked up to 375 in good form no swing at all very pleased with that

Then dropped to 195 x20

Next was pull down to rear

Worked up to 255 for a set then dropped to 135 and repped not sure how many I got stopped counting at 20 but I'd say over 30 ( need to up weight next time lol)

Then partial deads

Worked up to 220 kept them really strict

Finished on seated row machine ground out four sets of 15

Then some abs and cardio

Pretty good workout but it was a slog felt tired before I started just kept pushing on

Not sure what's going on condition wise the vascularity in my forearms is rediculous but still very watery everywhere else


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

what you doing to get rid of the water?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok heavy back today
> 
> Started with pull downs and worked up to 375 in good form no swing at all very pleased with that
> 
> ...


Hows bf looking mate, is it coming down?

Also as always ridiculous strength, would love to pull half of what you can :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice one mate you did my body weight on pulldown,i am just short of it at moment,but have just started some assistance so only good can come,i love doing these big weights and repping out or Tut as you do,i realy think it is the best way forward,though as you do i mix it up,great session buddy,well done.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> Hows bf looking mate, is it coming down?
> 
> Also as always ridiculous strength, would love to pull half of what you can :lol:


On the bf front I'm not sure current water retention issue is muddying the water but vascularity is definitely improving took me a week to get settled with new diet but now I am I feel more positive about progress being made going to make a conscious effort to drop water for body power so ill get a better indication there as to how I'm doing


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Nice one mate you did my body weight on pulldown,i am just short of it at moment,but have just started some assistance so only good can come,i love doing these big weights and repping out or Tut as you do,i realy think it is the best way forward,though as you do i mix it up,great session buddy,well done.


Cheers mate I normally hit up to 450 but that's with some swing and its just not worth the risk to my biceps at the moment


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Cheers mate I normally hit up to 450 but that's with some swing and its just not worth the risk to my biceps at the moment


Agreed,i do them strict around this weight,for the same reason,my left forearm gets it every time!


----------



## hoaxey (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow. You look awesome! I love your lats. ef'in huge guy. I'd be scared to make eye contact with you :'(


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

It's my left too lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> what you doing to get rid of the water?


Sorry missed this I've upped the ai I'm running but think it needs to go a bit higher still


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

hoaxey said:


> Wow. You look awesome! I love your lats. ef'in huge guy. I'd be scared to make eye contact with you :'(


Thanks lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> It's my left too lol


I bet you rarely use straps too.....only way to a mans grip imo,i use once grip goes or....it seperates a tad! :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Sorry missed this I've upped the ai I'm running but think it needs to go a bit higher still


You run prov,don't you?With low nolve i guess?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I bet you rarely use straps too.....only way to a mans grip imo,i use once grip goes or....it seperates a tad! :whistling:


Actually now I use straps more but it's not to assist a weak grip more so I can minimise arm activation


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Actually now I use straps more but it's not to assist a weak grip more so I can minimise arm activation


cool,my left forces it on me sooner than i would like at the mo.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> You run prov,don't you?With low nolve i guess?


Not at the mo just been running aromasin


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> On the bf front I'm not sure current water retention issue is muddying the water but vascularity is definitely improving took me a week to get settled with new diet but now I am I feel more positive about progress being made going to make a conscious effort to drop water for body power so ill get a better indication there as to how I'm doing


Makes sense mate, be good to see pictures from bodypower mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Saw this and thought of you,pmsl


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Seen this before pmsl


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well bit of a crappy day very tired cardio was half ****d this morning then had to rush workout due to having a client and missed post workout cardio

Feel shattered on a positive not definitely seeing some condition changes

So calfs and shoulders supposed to be tut but ended up being a mix up

Standing calf raise

Worked up to about 450 tut then on to 650 regular didn't go heavier but repped at this weight then dropped to 300 repped then 150 and repped

Seated calf raise sets of 15 worked up the stack until I struggled to make 12 then came back down pushing failure on every set ended up doing about 45 minutes on calfs which left me pushed for time on shoulders

Rears tut

Worked up in tut until I couldn't manage 6 then repped that weight for 3 sets

Side laterals regular form sets of 15 very strict did 2x20's then 2x25's then back down to 20's for 2 and finished on 15's medial delta were screaming finished with overhead press on machine just worked up stack in sets of 15 making sure I went as deep as possible shoulders were on fire

Then had to call it as client Arrived


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well weighed into today at 304 so that's a 7lb drop in a week a bit too fast but I'm sure it will even itself out

Biceps and quads

Started with strict ez curls tut

Then when I hit heaviest stayed at that for 3 sets and repped

Finished with 4 sets of concentration curls

Quads

Started with usual leg ext torture in 15/12/10 format then single leg

Then hack squat worked up to 4 a side

Then Dante cissy hacks which have to be one of the worst leg exercises ever conceived

Finished with high rep leg ext

Absolutely shot

Rapid weight drop has definitely taken its toll but like I said it should even itself out over next week or so


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

A vid from a few weeks ago


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice controlled reps! Fu*king BEAST!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok need up having to cut sat chest and tris in half due to clients and time so yesterday did chest

Started with machine press worked up to 4.5 plates a side was going to go heavier but not spot and I need a lift to start as start point is too far back

But definitely hit the spot

Then moved to cable cross overs

Next was upper pecs on cable and finished with another press machine really felt it all and chest was very pumped but had to leave it at that

Today went back in to do triceps and and cv

Strayed with reverse wide grip bench not done these in years so went up in half a plate a side at a time anyway hit 4 plates for a solid set was tempted to go heavier but didn't trust spotter and its an awkward lift out as rack point is either a bit too low or too high

Moved on to ez bar pushdowns worked up to 70kg really strict form then dropped to 40 and did two sets of 15 reps plus

Finished with rope extensions

Then and and cv

Massive pump in triceps and for a real actively short workout I feel shot


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Keep it going buddy,well done


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Back and hams tut styley

Pull down to rear tbh I can't remember weights but I think I topped out at 255

Low row haven't got a clue lol sorry

Pull down to front I know I didn't get over 180 tut then just ripped at that weight back was screaming

Had a look in mirrors after and quite pleased with. Changes got some real detail coming out on my back starting to look thick too

Finished with hams but I must admit I was struggling really tired dragged myself through it but absolutely shattered

Didn't have time for abs or cv as had a client but if I'm honest I'm dead on my feet at moment and I'm not sure why

Weights crept back up to 140 yet I'm leaner so not complaining

Absolutely starving at the moment just constantly wanting food


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Hey BigBear and welcome back from someone else whose returned 

Transformation is stunning, dead jealous of those shoulders here


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

M_at said:


> Hey BigBear and welcome back from someone else whose returned
> 
> Transformation is stunning, dead jealous of those shoulders here


Thanks appreciate it bigger and better things to come yet


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well calfs were great stuck to seated but worked up to the full stack hit 3 sets to failur at that then dropped weight and did two high rep sets to failure then

Sets of 15 using 3 different foot positions (5 on each stance ) for another 4 sets

Couldn't get on what I wanted to do shoulders some dick on his phone for 10 mins between sets so started with lat raises didn't go above 60's but just couldn't get a pump or feel it

Then rears on cable xo as dick beat me to the machine

Kept reps up and just pumped away

Finished with behind neck tut

Hardly any weight and again no connection or pump

Didn't do abs or cardio just couldn't be ****d if I'm honest! I know it's the wrong attitude and there not really areas I can afford to miss but just felt wiped out going to have to revisit diet and look at carb intake may need to add a refeed or change timings


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Can't imagine the person who would get in your way on a machine.....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Can't imagine the person who would get in your way on a machine.....


lol i would of just jumped in if he ignored me. he certainly didnt miss u thats for sure lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well calfs were great stuck to seated but worked up to the full stack hit 3 sets to failur at that then dropped weight and did two high rep sets to failure then
> 
> Sets of 15 using 3 different foot positions (5 on each stance ) for another 4 sets
> 
> ...


The trouble with fueling a big machine is the cal consumption can vary massivly day by day,just by moving about a bit more as you know,bring in stress/sleep/training and it is hard to get it bang on,i think you have done well so far and a refeed may make you feel 100% better as you indicate buddy.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah I've added in some simple carbs with last meal to see if I feel any better

If energy levels pick up over next hour then I think I'll look at a timed refeed I've got a couple of sensible cheats planned for body power nothing drastic just sensible food not blow outs


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well quick blast on legs then body power bound I am


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well quick blast on legs then body power bound I am


Good luck with everything mate.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well quick bicep and quads nothing major though I have come to the conclusion that I no longer fit in the preacher machine

Quads started to rebuild my squat to get more glute activation

Squatted really controlled reps focused on throwing my backside back and lifted my toes so I was balanced on my heels

Really wierd but really hit the spot didn't go heavy just kept reps up at 12-15 super slow just focusing on load

Finished with leg ext looking forward to a few days off and body power

Setting off in a few hours just having a cut throat shave first


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well quick bicep and quads nothing major though I have come to the conclusion that I no longer fit in the preacher machine
> 
> Quads started to rebuild my squat to get more glute activation
> 
> ...


Have a good one,i have same problem with our leg press,getting up i feel like i am a pea being fired out of the pod,then think every cvnt is laughing at the sight of it,,,,,,


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Quick pic from bodypower


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> View attachment 121611
> 
> 
> Quick pic from bodypower


Sweet jesus your lookin good mate.......


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> View attachment 121611
> 
> 
> Quick pic from bodypower


Freak!! In a good way 

Go find a day walker to stand next to you to compare lol


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> View attachment 121611
> 
> 
> Quick pic from bodypower


****ing hell! Your a big lad! Lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hay buddy,you are looking awsome

Keep it up buddy


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Looking awesome !!!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look like a pro mate. Awesome.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> View attachment 121611
> 
> 
> Quick pic from bodypower


No wonder you're looking at your carb intake if you're knackered - you're one big unit mate! Impressive as ****!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Another bp pic


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> View attachment 121705
> 
> 
> Another bp pic


That's better 

Puts perspective on how big you REALLY are mate


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That's better
> 
> Puts perspective on how big you REALLY are mate


The lad in the pic is Stuart Irving not the tallest granted but a stocky wee bugger and about 15 stone


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> The lad in the pic is Stuart Irving not the tallest granted but a stocky wee bugger and about 15 stone


Yes he certainly isn't small mate. Looks like it was a good weekend


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chest and tris heavy

Not bad at all downloaded some new tuneage and all fired up

Not so much from bodypower but more future plans

Anyway started with press worked up to 5 plates a side then back down to 2 and a half and repped

Cable xo next worked up the stack then incline db press didnt go over 100lbers but felt good

Finished with dumbell raises

Started with straight bar pushdowns worked up to 240lb then dropped weight and repped

Finished with reverse ext

Good workout pushed hard and happy with it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well woke up with a stiff neck shoulder and scap on right side

Not sure whats gone on dont recall doing anything however put a bit of a dampner on back even tut was agrevating it

Did what i could and got a surprisingly good pump

Chest and tris are dore from yesterday too

So all in all not bad


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Poor cvnt,he thinks you're gonna mount him,that is pure fear right there imo:lol:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok as I'm trying to keep this honest I'm going to post this

Now I want to stress this line of thought has not come due to diet hardship because if I'm honest I'm having no real issues on that front and when it came down to eating more relaxed at body power I found I could of quite happily stuck to diet but did it more for shashana so we could sit down and have a meal like a normal couple

Anyway since body power I've locked motivation to compete in fact coming very lose to saying **** it. I'm not wanting to cheat in fact my post comp plans are probably going to be harder than my prep diet. It's more a case of I just don't want to.

Dieting is compromising the way I like to train which is frustrating me and I'm more fired up by my post comp plans than by competing . The thing is I can't win it doesn't matter how much size and condition I bring to the finals I will not get the title my injuries will make sure of that!

My sponsor is more interested in me being a freak than me competing

I don't feel I need to prove it to myself as I know what I'm capable of, I thought I did , but now I don't lol

So it's been a few days of soul searching

I'm not sure if you guys will understand this but competing has never had a great appeal to me , busting myself in the gym and pushing the boundaries of what is deemed achievable has.

"You can't get 23 inch arms in decent condition without synthol" so I did

"You can't bnp 5 plates" so I did

I like to push the boundaries of what's thought to be achievable

Anyway the long and short of it is, I will continue with my prep as I would feel I was letting some people down if I didn't but it is definitely more a case f doing what I must rather than dong what I want

Having said all this , I might have a completely different outlook on all this next week and be fired up to the max. I'm just trying to give an honest insight into what is going on

Please note I'm not looking for a load encouragement , no disrespect to anyone but I don't need someone telling me I can do it lol, and I'm not looking for sympathy I'm simple recorded my current thoughts which I thought guys who follow this might be interested in

Too many people do comp prep journals and don't record this sort of stuff for fear of ridicule, I don't give. ****! I make no appologies for my doubts and questioning my motivation, it is what it is , a snapshot of my current mindset


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fair play mate, it's your life, your decision.


----------



## OldMan (May 8, 2013)

Human and natural thoughts Bear


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

X2 ,Tbh it's far more fun pushing boundaries than dieting ,not my kind of thing either,i have always said i just like lifting weights,only dieting 'cause i needed to!pmsl

So i get it 100% !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keep being a freak mate! Suits you :tongue:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

X2 on the freak part

And I feel comfortable in telling you this seeing as I am in jock land, you are also an ugly bugger 

How's that for no sympathy

Seriously though its your body do what ever you feel is right for you compete don't compete, it's interesting to read how strong you are, it's fvckin unbelievable how big you are so keep up the good work!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> X2 on the freak part
> 
> And I feel comfortable in telling you this seeing as I am in jock land, you are also an ugly bugger
> 
> ...


Aye did he mention he is coming to Scotland next week:lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Aye did he mention he is coming to Scotland next week:lol:


Ah but so did al quaida and look what happened to them! h34r:

Ps oh fvck


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Now wether to fly or drive to scotland


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd fly mate less hassle, although you may have to pay for two seats you big ****er!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Now wether to fly or drive to scotland


I'll give you a lift and bring video...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I'll give you a lift and bring video...


We could up load it on you tube ala kimbo slice style

Who's getting the beating then? :innocent:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> We could up load it on you tube ala kimbo slice style
> 
> Who's getting the beating then? :innocent:


Just some trappy Scottish cvnt mate:lol: :whistling:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I have some of this



And my sister as a peace offering or human sacrifice which ever way you want

Here she is this was taken doon the burn last week


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> I have some of this
> 
> View attachment 122278
> 
> ...


Sorry Bear,make your own way,i am on route now.......pmsl


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well wired one today

Shoulders and calfs

Felt good and was up for shifting some weight but it became very obvious whatever I did to my shoulder earlier in the week has not gone away,

Started with bnp and did a lot of warm ups hoping shoulder would settle but to no avail and had to bail at 100 kg

Decided to do high rep lat raises 15-20 reps a set kept weight down and focused on feel worked up to 30lbers stayed there for several sets then came back down probably about 10 sets in total

Continued in the same vein for rears

Massive pump but couldn't help feeling disappointed

Finished with heavy shrugs worked up to 260 for two sets

Then standing calf raises worked up to 1000lb but didn't really push that hard if I'm honest

Finished with some ab work

No cv today dropped it for the week will put it back in next week still doing am cardio just dropped pt's workout for now


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok

Missed an update so here goes

Sat

Biceps and quads

Started with concentration curls got up to 50lbers

Then finished with ez standing curl superset with hammer curls

Pump was rediculous i couldnt even put my headphones on my head

Quads started with my usually giant sets on leg ext upped weight and finished with single legs ext

Then hack squat but had to cut short due to having to pick the missus up from hospital

So day off yesterday went to whitby and walked the 199 steps a million times lol

Back in today and decided to do quads again squatted heavy for the first time hit 260 for a set completely raw really pleased put some fire in my belly finished with heavy leg ext

Really happy needed that squatting felt heavy but felt good first time ive been over 180 since the quad tear


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chest and tris

Tut styley

Flat bench

Worked up to 2.5 plates tut not bad but down from what i used to do

Only went up to 3 after wards tried 3.5 but really struggled

Dropped to 2 and repped out

Cable xo

Tut chest was really tight and sore

Incine db press next started with tut but swapped to high rep for last 3 sets finished with upper pec dumbell cross over

Triceps

Started with reverse grip ext tut went up to 65 then repped

Finished with reg push downs didnt go heavy just kept reps high

Had a quick look and i was shocked after looking like crap for a week i looked pretty tight quite pleased


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Right had a day off yesterday but back at it today heavy back

Started with bent over row hit 220 but wasn't happy with form lost back position

Dropped to 100 for a high rep strict set not sure on numbers but 15 plus

Lat pull down worked up to 350 for a decent set pretty strict hen dropped to 195 for a set of 20

Dumbells row worked up to 155's however stopped early when I had more in the tank bit peed at myself for that

Finished with high rep pull downs to rear

I have no idea what is going on with my body at the moment I've reduced gear and kept diet very tight but I'm sitting at 22st 7 and watery but huge yet arms are more vascular than ever and when tensed midsection looks decent but very bloated spoke to the big man and he wants to leave it a week before changing anything


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok shoulders was supposed to do calfs as well but ran out of time

Rear delt machine tut worked up in 5 sets then continued in reg form till I stacked it then halved the weight and repped

Standing lat raise started with tut but struggled after 3sets ended up using 40lbers and just hitting 3 reg sets with them

Bnp regular reps but very strict worked up to 120 went no heavier but felt it

Finished with heavy barbell shrugs worked up to 300 for a set then dropped to 140 and repped


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok was supposed to be biceps and quads but @Stephen is down eva he joined me but there was more talking than training lol biceps was just about passable

Quads was laughable so they will be repeated on monday

Had a long chat with stephen about issues ive been having and he's suggested some diet tweeks so going to give it a bash next week

Not making the progress i want to so its worth a bash

So monday going to get fired in and see what the week brings


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok well diet changes have been implicated

Basically when my carbs drop below 450g a day I stop losing fat however I've always run very low fat diets so it has been suggested that I reduce carbs but replace lost calories with good fats in this case cashew nuts.

So this has been implicated as of today

Also some of my demotivation has come from my workouts I've not felt they have been particularly positive I seem to run out of drive so I've changed from a 4 on 1 off to a 3 on 1 off everything twice a week. I've dropped volume down for each workout but overall is still high

I'm hoping the brief hard but more often approach will give me the training satisfaction I need to stay motivated but the frequency will keep the volume high

Also as cv post workout has been swapped for hit

Ok so today's

Biceps

Alt db hammer curls

Worked up to 80lbers in decent form

Then dropped to 40,s and repped out

Finished with 3sets of reverse curls

Total sets 8

I don't do alot of hammer work and @Stephen felt my brach was lagging so going to dedicate one out each weeks workouts to pure brach focus

Quads

Squat

Worked up to 260 again raw but this time with no spot , confidence is increasing and next week I plan to start pushing it a bit harder low back was very tight probably a combination of 5 hrs driving yesterday and heavy rows late last week

Leg ext

Worked up to the full stack the dropped down and repped felt good wanted to do some hacks but ran out of time ( this is something that as been appending alot and I need to plan better)

Felt alot better alot more positive with the workout and enjoyed it for the first time in ages

Chest triceps and hamstrings tomorrow


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok diet changes seem fine no noticeable condition changes as yet but I wouldn't expect anything so quick anyway

Chest tris and hams today

Seated plate loaded press

Hit 6 plates a side on this really pleased its the most I've ever done on here however I did feel my left pec tendon strain and seeing as its the only one out of the 3 I've got left decided to err on the side of caution and stick to iso work for the rest of chest

Dropped to 3 plates a side and repped

Cable cross over

Just worked up the stack focusing on feel and contraction

Finished with upper pec on cables again focused on isolation and feel

Triceps

Ez bar push downs

Worked up to 115 kg which is the heaviest I've been however only got 2 real Grundy reps out so don't really count it but the set with 100 before was very solid

Dropped to 60 and repped out

Hams

Lying leg curl just worked up the stack nothing fancy topped out at around 100 kg I think

Then had a client turn up and had to start with them

However in general I'm feeling god loving the training changes and hitting cardio when I do it

Quads and biceps are sore as well


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Have you lost much muscle mass yet?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cas said:


> Have you lost much muscle mass yet?


Non I've gained in total since Christmas 9kg plus got leaner on top of that so true figure is obviously higher


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok training first

Back shoulders and calfs

Started with pull downs

Worked up to 400lb with good form no swing

Then dropped to 210 and repped

Next was db row

60x12

90x10

120x8

155x10

90xa bloody lot

All in strict form

Finished with pull downs to rear

Worked up to 285 but only got 3 but they were real grinders back was wrecked dropped to 150 and repped out

Back was trashed

Shoulders

Bnp

140 felt comfortable so went to 180 ground a few out but to be fair they weren't good

Lat raises

Worked up to 50's for two sets but didn't go heavier then dropped to 25's and repped till I couldn't move them

Rears on machine

Worked up the stack in 4 sets can't tell you weights as I don't have a clue then dropped light and repped

Finished with calfs on seated machine

Worked up the stack did a couple of sets with the stack really pushed hard inching last few reps up

Then did two drop sets squeezing every inch out

Calfs were screaming couldn't walk

Great workout loved it but completely wrecked feel like I've been trampled by elephants

Ok diet messed up a little I had pineapple in for digestion but forgot about fructose content but that has no been removed

Ok I'm still very tired at end of day

Condition I do think I'm a bit tighter definitely in arms I'm more vascular than ever there but I'm holding alot of water in lower half no the dozy I'm now 22st11 I have no idea how this can be but seeing as I'm not fatter I'm not complaining just going to keep at it and assess on Sunday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

22st 11!!!

Feck me.

Any pic updates.....


----------



## secretuser (May 30, 2013)

Are you still competing bear?

Bit confused over the last few pages...

Ether way your ****ing huge!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You seem to have been holding a lot of water for a while mate, do you think this could be something medically related rather than diet/gear?

Just seems to have been consistent, probably be nothing to worry about but might be worth a professional opinion on the matter?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

secretuser said:


> Are you still competing bear?
> 
> Bit confused over the last few pages...
> 
> Ether way your ****ing huge!


Yes im supposed to be but at the moment it doesn't matter what i do i cant seem to shift the fat

Starting to think there mat be an underlying medical issue

Pos insulin resistance


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> You seem to have been holding a lot of water for a while mate, do you think this could be something medically related rather than diet/gear?
> 
> Just seems to have been consistent, probably be nothing to worry about but might be worth a professional opinion on the matter?


It comes and goes tbh


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok bis and quads

Biceps

Seated alt db

Kept them strict and worked up to 70lbers

Then dropped to 35 and repped a bit light tbh

Finished with concentration curls

Quads

Started with leg ext kept them very strict worked up to the stack and 20 kg then dropped to 2/3 of the stack and repped

Feet together hack worked up to 5 plates

Finished with squats wide stance managed 180 for a set but that was it fried


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 22st 11!!!
> 
> Feck me.
> 
> Any pic updates.....


No pics for a while sorry


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> No pics for a while sorry


Understandable mate, be good to see the end result once you are happy .


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im looking forward to pics h34r:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It seemed to take me ages to get my body to actualy burn fat off as fuel, as I have never asked it to before,i had tried everything,now it is actualy doing it ,I am finding it realy easy,it seems to need educating,odd as that may sound,i have now lost 50 lbs of blubber and very little mass,i swear my body forgot how to burn fat,if that makes sense?????


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> It seemed to take me ages to get my body to actualy burn fat off as fuel, as I have never asked it to before,i had tried everything,now it is actualy doing it ,I am finding it realy easy,it seems to need educating,odd as that may sound,i have now lost 50 lbs of blubber and very little mass,i swear my body forgot how to burn fat,if that makes sense?????


Im pretty sure i have some insulin sensativity issues to be honest but replacing carbs with fats seem to be helping im back to where i was but 6 lb heavier lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Im just going to keep slogging away till im ready

On a positive note things seem to be moving in the right direction again sitting at 22 st 7 so weight jump has dropped off obviously it was water just not sure why

Anyway todays debacle

Chest tris and hams

Started with press hit 220 and tendon held out but it did feel tight

Dropped to 3 plates and repped

Flat fly

Worked up to 95's for a set if im honest a bit disappointed was expecting at least 110's but felt good so thats what counts

Finished off with cable upper pec

Tris

Reverse wide grip bench now last time i did these i hit 180 so was expecting similar ( however last time i was fresh no chest before)

Bombed out on 100 got a couple of solid sets out at that but was shocked how heavy it was just goes to show how much i rely on my tris for chest

Finished with v bar pushdown hit stack (100kg) then dropped to 60 kg and repped

Hams

Just did lying leg curl but felt good and matched pb

All in all good

Happier with how im looking still a fat **** but i can see improvements


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok back shoulders and calfs well calfs never happened so will get done tomorrow instead of day off

I can honestly say I m ****ed absolutely done in everything hurts I have doms in just bout every body part even my hands hurt

Started with bor just @Stephen

Worked up to four plates would have gone heavier but lower back wouldn't take it, it's been aching badly for. Week now and just couldn't hold body position well enough

Dropped to 2 a side a repped lost count at 13 but def 16 plus

Lat pull down

Hit 375 which I was surprised bout didn't expect to have too much strength tbh

Finished with 20 reps with 210

Db row

Really struggled here I was spent worked up to 155 but only managed 8

Shoulders

Started with reverse pec deck

Worked up the stack then dropped in half and repped

Lat raises

Got up to 60lbers but form was perfect then dropped to 30's and repped with some partials thrown in at the end

Bnp hit 140 decided to stick at that and focus on depth of rep then dropped to a 100 and repped with. Few partials at he end

I don't mind admitting I'm trashed absolutely wrecked was going to have tomorrow off but need to do calfs and shrugs

Def tightening up though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Im pretty sure i have some insulin sensativity issues to be honest but replacing carbs with fats seem to be helping im back to where i was but 6 lb heavier lol


That was what it looked like with me too,i found fats higher have helped greatly,carbs are a besterd for me when trying to burn fat,too much insulin floating about,it effects my peptide use greatly too...


----------



## secretuser (May 30, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Yes im supposed to be but at the moment it doesn't matter what i do i cant seem to shift the fat
> 
> Starting to think there mat be an underlying medical issue
> 
> Pos insulin resistance


Would you not consider a week or two on a keto or sim type of diet just to see if it makes much diff?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

secretuser said:


> Would you not consider a week or two on a keto or sim type of diet just to see if it makes much diff?


Tried it may just didnt work for me


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok was supposed to be rest day yesterday but came in and did calfs and abs

Today was bis and quads

Biceps was simple enough alt db hammer curls

Worked up to 90lbers in good form then dropped to 45's and repped till i couldnt move

Quads

Started with squats and ive got to be honest every rep of every set felt horrible but it kept going up and down so i kept adding weight

Topped out at 280 for a single i was ****ed and pleased at the same time

I expected more from preceding set and it wasnt to full depth but i had to really dig in to get up so pleased with effort if not range or numbers

Narrow stance hack

Worked up to 5 plates a side

Finished with leg ext just worked up the stack

Legs are sore but overall pleased


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Chest and tris today was supposed to do hams but ran out of time so will squeeze them in later

Incline bench

Not done these on ages but him 160 for a good strict set then dropped to a 100 and banged out 15

Incline fly kept them nice and wide

Reached the 100lbers

Finished with seated chest press

But chest was wrecked only managed 2.5 plates a side

Triceps

Started with pushdowns worked up stack

Finished with dumbell ext single arm

Seen some good solid condition improvements over past week weight is down to 22st 4


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok bit behind

Friday was back shoulders and calfs but both elbows and bicep tendons have been feeling the pace

Front pulldown

Left elbow was hurting to start but eased off hit 400 in tight form so happy with that then dropped to 240 and repped

Db row worked up to 155's and smashed out over 15 but elbiw were really starting to hurt

Pulldown to rear down a bit on last time only 255 but pain in joints was ramping up

Bnp

Worked up to 180 but just too painful in absolute agony at this point

Lat raises

Kept them light and super strict but just couldnt handle the pain and called it

Pain subsided quite quickly within an hour it was bearable again by next morning i felt alot better so went back and finished off

Rears

Worked up stack

Shrugs hit 300 but im going to drop weight a bit and focus more on pulling back and up as i feel my traps lack upper thickness

Calfs

Worked up to 1000 lb then did 3 triple drop sets calfs were rather sore lol

Hamstrings

Just did single leg standing curls but really focused on contraction

Worked up the stack and just repped

It was good to tie up loose ends

Ok weighed in at 22st 2 so really happy with scales

Condition changes are a mixed bag

Arms and legs are more vascular but harder to tell on mid section its tighter but due to scaring and lumps itsnot as clear cut

Day off Sunday just chillin as its fathers day and having a roast beef dinner which im really looking forward to

Im pretty fired up for the gym at the moment diet im finding fairly easy still get cravings but with me enjoying my training so much more i dont find them too difficult to deal with

Really looking forward to getting fired into next week and seeing if i can get beliw 22


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok weighed in at 22st 2 so really happy with scales


This always makes me smile. Good going big guy


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well had a lovely day yesterday chilled and had a nice cheat meal nothing crazy just a toast beef dinner

Biceps and quads today

Biceps

Alt db curl

Worked up to 70's for a set i was a bit disappointed with power but pushed hard and dug some good reps out then dropped down to 45 and repped

Finished with a couple of sets on concentration curls

Bis were pumped looked huge and vascular

Quads

Leg ext

Worked up the stack finished with stack plus 20 kg

Then dropped down to 75kg and did 20 strict

Feet together hack next completely raw and smashed 7 plates a side

Finished with wide stance reg squats only hit 4 plates could of pushed for more but form started to go and i was bringing my back into it so target next time i squat last is 5 plates


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok chest tris and hams today

My quads are killing me from yesterday i must of looked a right sight hobbling up the road doing my cardio this morning

Chest press

Felt good and even though left bicep tendon was twinging still hit a pb with 6 plates a side

Dropped to 3 a side and repped

Straight arm pec deck

Worked up to the stack plus 40 kg in strict form then dropped down and repped

Finished with incline db press held back on weight as this seemed to really aggravate my tendons topped out with 105lbers

Then repped with 60's

Triceps

Wide grip straight bar pushdown triceps just exploded hit the stack really pleased

Hams

Lying leg curl weight was good but felt i couldve of pushed harder but overall really pleased puked up on tris pushing that hard


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok cheat weight off and down to 22 st 1

Should break 22 this week

Back

Bor

Hit 240 for a set last time i went this heavy i was 370 lb lol

Finished with 140 strict for 15

Pulldown got up to 315 felt good

Finished with seated machine tows

375 for a set

Shoulders

Rears just worked up the stack but tendons started to hurt

Lat raise

Got up to 70lbers but tendons were screaming so dropped to 25 and did a load of seated raises

No pressing

Calfs

Seated raises hit stack and just ground em to dust


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well i was up for a good one today biceps and quads

Bis

Alt db hammer curls hit 95lbers and felt solid so went up to 110 's that was a bit too far they were rubbish form so made it into a drop set and dropped to 80's

Finished high repping with 55's

Quads

Started squatting

Felt horrible from the beginning just couldnt settle into them ended up bailing on 5 plates just felt crap did a fre leg ext but called it and walked away

****ed off at myself for quitting so going to do quads again tomorrow

Took some pics and though im leaner i look **** only compensation is legs have grown


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Still a fat git


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok redid quads

Squatting was still sub par but felt better didnt go above 5 plates but got a solid set out with that

Finished with leg ext

I suppose to sub standard workouts could make one good one lol

Ok now health update ive touched on this from time to time but ill go in to a bit off detail now

I very rately sleep more than 4 hours a night 5 if im lucky but as ive dieted the effect of the poor sleep has become more evident

If im honest its taking all ive got to just train and work

Now i have dercums disease and one of the symptoms is poor sleep so ive always put it down to this

But

The missus says when i sleep my breathing and chest expansion is so laboured i actually shake the bed and i regularly stop breathing

This coupled with my possible insulin resistance has caused me problems now weve managed to work round insulin issues with diet

So docs yesterday

Getting bloods done testing thyroid function , haemoglobin insulin test which apparently tracks sugar / insulin response over last 3 months

Ted and white cell count and liver and kidney function as well as booked in for sleep clinic


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok chest tris and hams

Tendons are still sore so had to just dial it back a bit

Worked up to 70kg db on flat press but did them tut style still hurt like ****

Cable xo

Just kept the strict and focused

Finished with seated press but did constant tension style movement

It was by no means epic but got through ok

Triceps

Rope ext

Just worked up to 100lb kept them strict and finished with a couple of triple drop sets pump was insane

Single leg standing curl

Worked up to stack then just went all out felt good

Trained in a vest for the first time in a while today and got quite a few comments and must admit happier with how i look just need to get these tendons to calm down

Arms look comical at the moment absolute cartoon large

Must also give a massive thankyou to ssn they have a brand called sps that they are revamping and they do a range of muscle candies, creatine bcaa and lglutamine

Well id mentioned i was disappointed they were stopping them as i really like them well a bloody great box arrived yesterday with the last of the stock from south africa

There must be 30 odd tubs

Chuffed to bits now thats what i call a good sponsor!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok day off yesterday

And came down with a bug

Very sore throat and chest bunged up head feels full of cotton wool so do ears

And banging head ache

Still feel rough today but did a bit of a catch up session

So shoulders and calfs

Bnp

Hit 180 but it felt very heavy and i really struggled dropped to 100 and repped out

Side lat

Worked up to 60's keeping form tight the dropped to 25 and repped then partials did two sets like that

Rears on mc

Just worked up stack

Finished with shrugs but focused on pulling back and up as i feel i need more upper trap thickness

Calfs

Standing calf raise didnt go above 750 but kept it super tight then did some drop sets to finish

Wasnt the hardest workout ive ever done but it was not bad all things considered


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Get well soon big man


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

I am ill


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> I am ill


Hope you get well soon mate.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> I am ill


Well that makes 2 of us!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Well that makes 2 of us!


What ? Your ill too


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> What ? Your ill too


Sure am sir! Jedi and paduan both struck down.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok feeling a bit better but very snotty and sinusesy

Anyway biceps and quads

Started with concentration curls got up to 60lbers finished with ez bar curl pump was massive and i must admit arms looked pretty good

Moved onto quads started with leg ext tried to do compound movements but head just exploded and snot flowed uncontrollably

So stuck with leg ext just couldnt push hard nice to get some blood through them

Chest tomorrow should be able to get a decent work out if i keep improving

Ok weigh in was supposed to be tomorrow but i couldnt resist

21st 11 so unless i drop a lb overnight ive missed it so no cheat

Tbh considering the lack of training and cardio im happy with weight but targets are targets

So 21st 7 by next saturday


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok feeling a bit better but very snotty and sinusesy
> 
> Anyway biceps and quads
> 
> ...


whats up mate? u still competing?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ive been ill since monday night bad chest infection yes im still planning on competing


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well still feel like poop

Very snotty head pounding but had to do something

Chest

Not bad on chest press weight was a touch down but it really hit the spot

Finished with 3 a side for 15 reps

Cable xo

Worked up to 60 a side felt really good then dropped and repped

Finished with incline bb press on smiths felt really good up to 3 plates then just died lol

Triceps

Started with reverse hammer ext got up to 55's really hit the spot

Finished with v bar pushdowns tris were screaming

Was supposed to do hams but if i do sldl or lying curls i cant breath and head just explodes so needed standing curl

After waiting patiently for 15 plus minutes for a dumb ass pair of ****s that spent more time talking and doing half reps i walked away

My delicacy button is not working and i just didnt trust myself to say something non confrontational !

So a bit of a mixed bag got to go to my mothers now and then build a model viking ship

The joys


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok still full of snot and got a head full of wool

Anyway back shoulders and calfs

Bor

This was unpleasant due to everytime i bent over i filled with snot

Anyway hit 240 with a solid set the dropped to 140 and repped

Lat pulldown worked up to the stack to 375 then dropped to 210 to rep

T bar row

Hit 7 plates then dropped to 3 and repped

Shoulders

High rep super strict lat raises didnt go over 40's but just kept form perfect and reps high

Finished with tut press on machine high rep

Calfs

Fried them on seated raises no idea on weight or reps just kept hammering them

Now had my shorts on so took a look not really seen many changes in upper but legs look alot better so head down and push for this weeks target

Quick pic


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok bis and quads

Just did ez standing curl went well worked up to 85kg then dropped back for two sets huge pump arms looked insane

I never have put myself in this league but i must admit i dont think they would look out of place next to anyone pro or otherwise

Quads left it band is stupidly tight feels very grindy started with leg ext went ok

Then hack didnt go heavy but bottomed out and dead stopped every rep in the hole

Was going to squat but head is groggy and snot was flowing plus everytime i pushed anywhere near hard i had a coughing fit

However i couldve done more

So if im honest im disappointed in myself

Rest day tomorrow

Back in weds with a vengence


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok bis and quads
> 
> Just did ez standing curl went well worked up to 85kg then dropped back for two sets huge pump arms looked insane
> 
> ...


I'm sure if they are in a better state since I saw you then they would defo not look out of place!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok still full of snot and got a head full of wool
> 
> Anyway back shoulders and calfs
> 
> ...


Looking good mate,how about a back double bi pose for the ladies( @roblet )and Guys


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok still full of snot and got a head full of wool
> 
> Anyway back shoulders and calfs
> 
> ...


Do you have to walk sideways through doors?

Width is crazy!!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> Do you have to walk sideways through doors?
> 
> Width is crazy!!


Cheers


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok i have a chest and sinus infection

Also i have been summoned for more blood tests but they wont tell me why? Curious


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok i have a chest and sinus infection
> 
> Also i have been summoned for more blood tests but they wont tell me why? Curious


Good luck bro!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Good luck bro!


Cheers


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You are an absolute beast mate,your shoulders are absolutely ridiculous you look like a cartoon superhero,in a good way!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok i have a chest and sinus infection
> 
> Also i have been summoned for more blood tests but they *wont tell me why?* Curious


Double check you're human


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

New website is now up

Www.dscfitness.co.uk


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> New website is now up
> 
> Www.dscfitness.co.uk


Some great artwork on there mate!!

What can't you do.....?!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Some great artwork on there mate!!
> 
> What can't you do.....?!


Get into contest shape lol

Pretty naff at being subtle too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Get into contest shape lol
> 
> Pretty naff at being subtle too


Yeah being subtle probably isn't going to happen at your size!

You'd be shít at hide and seek mate :lol:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah being subtle probably isn't going to happen at your size!
> 
> You'd be shít at hide and seek mate :lol:


Lol

Pretty sh,it at fitting in train seats too


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Lol
> 
> Pretty sh,it at fitting in train seats too


It is funny seeing how skinny little cvnts try and squeeze in though ,always makes me smile,doing there best not to even touch!!!!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok mid week weigh in

21st 13 so up 2 lbs but i had no cheat on sunday not sure on reasoning most likely water due to being ill but frustrated all the same

However training was a different story

Chest

Seated press

Hit 280 a massive pb then dropped to 140 and repped

Chest was crazily pumped and. Felt every rep hit the spot chest was rock solid and felt like it was splitting in two

Cable xo pb again

Finished with incline dbs didnt go over 100's but pain and pump was incredible i can honestly say in all my years of training i have never had a chest workout like it

Had a look after and my chest is ****e but it looked dense and huge couldnt believe what i was seeing if only it would stay like that

Triceps reverse ext

Good worked up to 75 kg then dropped and repped and finished with wide grip straight bar tris felt good and very sore

Had to leave it at that as i had to sort my poorly car


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> It is funny seeing how skinny little cvnts try and squeeze in though ,always makes me smile,doing there best not to even touch!!!!


Pmsl yeah seen that a few times


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bit random, but notice ur into animals by you're drawing's. my uncle's got a cracking back piece he's won a few awards with


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> You are an absolute beast mate,your shoulders are absolutely ridiculous you look like a cartoon superhero,in a good way!


Cheers mate wait till next year


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well back and shoulders

Back was incredible hit 450 on pulldown in good form then dropped to 210 for 20 reps

Seated machine row hit 400 back felt destroyed finished with parallel grip pulldowns

Back was pumped and agony

Shoulders

Bnp started well

Worked up to 180 but on 3 rd rep nice and deep something went pop mid right shoulder blade

Bailed

Lat raise worked up to 60's but no heavier

Dropped back for a couple of sets and left it at that

I know ive done something but it doesnt feel too serious will know more in morning

Shame because training is on fire at moment back was incredible


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well back and shoulders
> 
> Back was incredible hit 450 on pulldown in good form then dropped to 210 for 20 reps
> 
> ...


Are you like me when adding weight to seated rows?practicaly doubling capacity,then you look at the little metal crimps holding the cable together and wonder if you're gonna end up doing head over heals half way through set as cable has given up,after all no one else in the gym uses such weights,so it is bound to go on us! .....right?pmsl


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Its not so bad where i train as the pulldown has a 375lb stack and the row machine has a 400lb stack


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok biceps and quads

Started with standing ez curls and went quite well

Hit 90 for a set then dropped down for two high rep sets

Biceps felt good

Quads

Was going to squat but rack was tied up

So started on hack but just couldnt get right on knees were sore and left IT band is incredible tight and grindy

Got up to 5 plates raw but decided not to go heavier left leg felt dangerously tight

Went onto leg ext again didnt feel good did two sets to failure with stack around 12 reps (didnt count to be honest)

Dropped down and suddenly everything came right so stayed at weight for a few sets then dropped and did the same again

Not bad not good but not bad

Head is a bit all over at moment due to some **** with my son

But trying to keep it together

Due to do chest tomorrow but not happy with shoulder blade so going to do some bits i missed or didnt hit properly


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok was going to do a catch up sessions, basically bits I either missed or felt I didn't train hard enough as today was supposed to be day off but I need to take tomorrow off for some family stuff

One of the things I wanted to revisit was hams now if I'd stuck to rotation I was due chest tris and hams so decided to go with that

Started with chest press hit 240 was planning on having another go at 280 but my spotter went home (well the guy I picked on to spot me) and I didn't trust anyone else with that weight so dropped back to 140 and bagged 15 nice strict ones out

Cable cross over next actually ended up heavier than I did early in the week felt good not quite hitting the spot as well as the weeks earlier session which was to be quite honest incredible but still good

Finished with inclined db

Worked up to 120lbers nice and strict then dropped to 80's and repped

All in all good better than I expected as chest only stopped hurting this morning

Triceps just stuck with rope ext worked up to the stack and back down

Hams

Single leg standing curl went up to the stack got around 12 out with that felt really good then called it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh and smashed through weeks weight loss target which was 21st 7 weighed in at 21st6 well ok maybe not smashed lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok was going to do a catch up sessions, basically bits I either missed or felt I didn't train hard enough as today was supposed to be day off but I need to take tomorrow off for some family stuff
> 
> One of the things I wanted to revisit was hams now if I'd stuck to rotation I was due chest tris and hams so decided to go with that
> 
> ...


Was that on a flat bench freeweight mate?

Very good lifting if so,trouble is one spotter has not got a chance if something snapps,or tears,280 is a lot of ask,take care mate,we lose sight when training heavy of the damage it can do,it becomes 'normal'to us(though at the mo I would do well on half that,damn diet:cursing:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Was that on a flat bench freeweight mate?
> 
> Very good lifting if so,trouble is one spotter has not got a chance if something snapps,or tears,280 is a lot of ask,take care mate,we lose sight when training heavy of the damage it can do,it becomes 'normal'to us(though at the mo I would do well on half that,damn diet:cursing:


No mate unfortunately its not its a hammer chest press the one I use really hits the spot and loads my pecs well however I have been thinking of going back to doing some flat bench haven't done any in a while and reckon there could be some good numbers in me at the moment


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> No mate unfortunately its not its a hammer chest press the one I use really hits the spot and loads my pecs well however I have been thinking of going back to doing some flat bench haven't done any in a while and reckon there could be some good numbers in me at the moment


Still strong mofo,at least it's a safe lift on there mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bear....you still haven't found the like post key I notice..pmsl


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

@Therealbigbear

You are actually an animal. Awesome size, can't wait for the ripped version.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Bear....you still haven't found the like post key I notice..pmsl


Happy now


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Smoog said:


> @Therealbigbear
> 
> You are actually an animal. Awesome size, can't wait for the ripped version.


Why thankyou me too lol if i ever get there


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Why thankyou me too lol if i ever get there


Same here. I'm meant to be dieting but cakes keep talking sweet things to me. It's depressing.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok found a bit off time

Had a very long day in the sun yesterday tried to keep water up but hunger was crazy

Had a refeed last night nothing silly a bit of a cheat but mainly just carbs

So was expecting some power today

However it wasnt to be

Back

Bor

3 plates was a struggle 4 just wasnt happening just felt if i pushed it something was going to go wrong

So i dialed weights back by about 25% and really focused on feel

Felt good

Continued with the same approach for shoulders and calfs

Nothing epic but good pump and pain

Weight is up 7lb which i was a bit shocked at

Felt like id ballsed up a bit as i didnt really need the cheat but hunger is back with a vengence so no harm done


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Happy now


Pmsl


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok found a bit off time
> 
> Had a very long day in the sun yesterday tried to keep water up but hunger was crazy
> 
> ...


Probably the heat. My lifts were pretty sh*te today.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok biceps and quads

Standing ez curl

Power was a touch down on heavy set but ive tightened up on ascending sets so expecting to drop a rep or two which is pretty much what happened

Not epic but pretty decent workout

Quads

Got a swelling on my left quad from a dodgy shot so wasnt expecting to much

Started with leg ext

Worked up to stack not sure on reps but def in the 12 plus region then dropped and repped

Hack squat feet together

Got up to 6 plates a side for a set with no wraps so quite surprised at that but happy

Finished with squats

Bombed out on 5 plates on 3rd rep left quad was struggling just couldnt put power through it

But not disappointed in fact very pleased squats were super deep too

However on a less posative note i forgot my food so i wont get to eat till 2.30 not good

But f'uck all i can do about it now


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

That's immense strength. How much protein do you reckon you consume daily?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Smoog said:


> That's immense strength. How much protein do you reckon you consume daily?


522g a day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> 522g a day


523g and you'd explode mate


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol just what the macros work out at it was higher but i dropped a protein shake that i had in the morning


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Lol just what the macros work out at it was higher but i dropped a protein shake that i had in the morning


Jesus.

You being you I know not a single gram will be wasted!

What's the carbs look like then? Still on a whole sack of potatoes a day? Lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Jesus.
> 
> You being you I know not a single gram will be wasted!
> 
> What's the carbs look like then? Still on a whole sack of potatoes a day? Lol


No carbs are significantly lower

230 but fats are higher around 100


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> No carbs are significantly lower
> 
> 230 but fats are higher around 100


So not a huge amount of cals, around 4k ish?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Nearer 5


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Havent included intra and post carb drinks


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

You keep carbs quite low anyway?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Smoog said:


> You keep carbs quite low anyway?


Actual carbs with drinks will be around 350-400 some variance due to my heavy handedness with scoops lol

I run a intra carb and BCAA drink a post he same but with creatine and beta allanine and an all in one post workout protein drink with around 60 g carbs

I believe in lots f fast citing around training when dieting

Off season I'm nearer a 1000g a day


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well on a negative it's been a week of problems and bad luck

Car issues and some personal rubbish over my son

Also refeed weight hasn't budged now I'm holding water I know that for definite and I haven't been drinking enough so conscious effort to up that for rest of week

However on a positive cracking workout

Chest tris and hams

Flat bench

Hit 200 for to sets not massive numbers but reps were very controlled almost tut ( well easily most people's tut but not mine) and form was great really hit pec hard felt every inch

Dropped to 100 and got 20 so pleased

Cable cross over

Again hit the spot and heavy

Upright db cross overs superset tend with hammer chest press

Did 4 sets and just ground my chest to bits

Triceps

Skull crushers on incline

Worked up to 100 kg

Felt great

Finished with reverse grip pull down tris were screaming had some real grinders on skull crushers tris looked immense

Hams

Standing leg curl

Hit stack for 12 good ones

Really happy


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Actual carbs with drinks will be around 350-400 some variance due to my heavy handedness with scoops lol
> 
> I run a intra carb and BCAA drink a post he same but with creatine and beta allanine and an all in one post workout protein drink with around 60 g carbs
> 
> ...


You'll need those carbs with all those plates you can throw about. So you prefer your carbs rather than fats for energy?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Smoog said:


> You'll need those carbs with all those plates you can throw about. So you prefer your carbs rather than fats for energy?


Used too its something I'm currently re-evaluating


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Hunger is astronomical absolutely ravenous


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Hunger is astronomical absolutely ravenous


EAT :devil2:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok back and shoulders

Alot later than i normally train so was unsure how i would go

Back

Hit 375 in strict form comfortably so went up to 450 but went a bit to **** form was tight but just not deep enough so converted to negatives

Dropped to 240 and repped

Seated machine row

Hit stack plus a 12 stone lad so around 560lb then dropped to 250 and went high rep 10 sec tut

Finished with straight arm pull downs just kept reps high and form tight

Shoulders

Seated db press

Worked up to 75kg for a set had more but dick passing me db gave it too low and nearly ripped my shoulder out of joint

Lat raises

Kept strict didnt go above 50lbers

Finished with bent over db raises didnt go heavy just kept them strict and high rep

Good workout esp considering heat in the gym

Weigh in tomorrow and i know i wont hit target due to water but as o cant get an accurate reading no refeed

feeling good though feel like im where i need to be and training is going great not looking forward to legs tomorrow though lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well water is starting to drop been up all night peeing!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well water is starting to drop been up all night peeing!


Down to higher fat and lower carbs ,you think?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Down to higher fat and lower carbs ,you think?


No down to increasing fluids


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Day off today

Spending it catching up with clients both 1-2-1 and online got a few slots free by the way if anyone is interested


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Day off today
> 
> Spending it catching up with clients both 1-2-1 and online got a few slots free by the way if anyone is interested


I will have the free ones mate,as I am sure you normaly charge!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok chest tris and hams

Started with hammer press im nursing a bit of a sore shoulder so took it easy

Hit 220 for two sets first was a bit ropey but second was a beaut

Dropped to 3 plates and repped

Straight arm pec dec

Worked up the stack then had someone hang on it and slowly reduce load as i tired

Finished with flat db press hit 120 's which considering what id done before i was happy and really felt it

Triceps

Skull crushers on incline felt strong but as soon as i started to lower the bar at 80kg something went pop in my right tricep i had hardly begun the rep and got to be honest thoroughly ****ed off with it but decided to be sensible and walk away

Finished with lying leg ext

Not bad felt comfortable at 100 kg then dropped to 60 and repped

Now on a posative note i look huge but on the down side im 22st 3

I have no idea what is going on diet is tight nothings changed so i can only assume its water

The thing is dare i say this but i think i might be growing as arms are more seperated and look insanely big so do shoulders


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> The thing is dare i say this but i think i might be growing as arms are more seperated and look insanely big so do shoulders


C.UNT


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Thats not nice


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hows it going you sweat from a babbons balls.  oh and.another thing boiled turkey mince. i may aswell be eating cardboard lol.. when do i get donuts in my diet bro lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Hows it going you sweat from a babbons balls.  oh and.another thing *boiled turkey mince*. i may aswell be eating cardboard lol.. when do i get donuts in my diet bro lol..


pmsl, fvck that!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, fvck that!


Add sweet chilli sauce


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Hows it going you sweat from a babbons balls.  oh and.another thing boiled turkey mince. i may aswell be eating cardboard lol.. when do i get donuts in my diet bro lol..


Its 6 weeks ya fanny

Tell me its not working and ill change it i find a bit of salt of pepper does wonders


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Its 6 weeks ya fanny
> 
> Tell me its not working and ill change it i find a bit of salt of pepper does wonders


Errrm its not workin :whistling:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Errrm its not workin :whistling:


Isnt it? You sure now


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well tricep is sore so is shoulder so approached back and shoulders carefully

Bor hit 200 for a couple of sets but darent go any heavier due to tricep

Pulldown was poor so just focused on feel hit 270 but it was far from epic

Finished with deads

260 was ok but setting up for 300 felt horrible so walked away

Shoulders just did a load of light lateral work bent over and seated going to hit them again tomorrow as well


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well calfs bit of delts and test of tris

Standing calf raise

Worked up to 1050 then came back down

Finished with seated

Seated tut lat raises just did about 8 sets nice and controlled

Triceps

Rope ext tut

Followed by straight bar tut didnt go heavy but went to failure felt ok

Tricep was a little tender but nothing major

Finished with some stretching for my shoulder

Im flat as hell and very depleted but didnt sleep well last night either

Biceps and quads tomorrow

Chest is still sore and back is tender too

So good on that front

Weight is still sitting at 22 but i am def tighter

Might need a bit of a clean refeed on sunday def no cheat see how flat i am tomorrow


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well that killed me so bloody hot in that gym

Biceps seated alt curls

Got up to 80's but only managed 2 lol

Then did a drop set 50, 40 ,30

Quads

Leg ext

Worked up the the stack two sets with stack then came back down

Finished with wise stance tut hacks with a dead stop at the bottom quads were screaming


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok tricep felt good but shouldee still gippy decided to just play it by ear

Started with chest press felt great up to 220 so went for 260 but felt shoulder coming in far too much on second or third rep so backed out

Dropped to 140 but that was it shoulder was coming in all the time

Straight arm pec dec

Worked up to the stack with someone pressing down on it then easing off as i tired so basically a progressive drop set

Finished by repping out the stack

Flat db press

Thought shoulder was going to be a problem but was ok

Stopped at 110 though

Triceps

Ez bar pushdown

Worked up to the stack but just wasnt willing to push it any harder

Felt very tight so swapped to 5/5 tut on rope ext massive pump

All in all really good workout especially considering twinges


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok can't really be bothered with a long intro but fair to say I've been prepping for this for quite some time original target show was body power but with ht being cancelled I'm still aiming for TNT date as I'm n the Ssn stand I'll then pick a shshow
> 
> for those TNT don't know me here's some stats
> 
> ...


How old were you at 27 stone mate? Awesome transformation!!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

CapeTownTony said:


> How old were you at 27 stone mate? Awesome transformation!!


35


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Quads
> 
> Leg ext
> 
> ...


Tut hacks?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Tut hacks?


Time under tension hack squat 5 secs down 5 secs up


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok back and calfs no shoulders due to niggle

Started with pull down hit 375 in strict form for a solid set an threw in a few negs to finish then dropped to 210 and did 3 sec con 5 sec ecc reps back was pumped beyond belief

Seated row kept with the 3/5 tempo and hit the stack felt very strong

Finished with straight arm pull downs back was fried shocked at pump and feel

Calfs

Seated kept lad on big toe and worked up the stack and back down

Felt absolutely wrecked afterwards still feel shot now


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Biceps and quads

Felt wrecked before I started today just feel so tired

Biceps

Started with concentration curls worked up to 60lbers quite surprised to be honest as just felt like I wanted to sleep

Finished with ez cable curls bis were super painful

Quads

Leg ext

Really focused on contraction felt good worked up the stack did stack for a set of 15 then 12 then came back down

Finished on hack with wide stance tut legs were pumped beyond belief and screaming couldn't walk out of gym

Totally shattered now

Everything is sore

Calfs pecs back tris are all aching shoulders feels alot better but still far from right


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice AVI 

Like mine..... but bigger :lol:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nice AVI
> 
> Like mine..... but bigger :lol:


Might stop everybody from moaning lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Might stop everybody from moaning lol


And to think so people questioned you


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> And to think so people questioned you


Lol don't mind that to be fair what makes me laugh is I've not really pushed hard for size in nearly two years that all changes in jan pos sooner god knows what people are going to think when I start growing next year lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

You skinny little dweeb!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Lol don't mind that to be fair what makes me laugh is I've not really pushed hard for size in nearly two years that all changes in jan pos sooner god knows what people are going to think when I start growing next year lol


I know mate, nearly a year since I saw you and the drop in BF has made you look like you gained shít loads of muscle lol

Roll on next year!! :beer:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

i would love to sit down and pick your brains for a few hours! i.e on food, training, gear , lifestyle etc!

where do stand on levels of aas? what doses does a man of your size take and what amount of calories do you consume?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Biceps and quads
> 
> Felt wrecked before I started today just feel so tired
> 
> ...


Sounds like you spent a few days with my Mrs mate,that is how I feel too pmsl,

(Biglbs cardio)


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> i would love to sit down and pick your brains for a few hours! i.e on food, training, gear , lifestyle etc!
> 
> where do stand on levels of aas? what doses does a man of your size take and what amount of calories do you consume?


Welcome to mate

On aas take as little as you can get away with and squeeze as much as you can out of it

Generally i run around the 1g mark in total i have been as high as 5 g but felt the extra wasnt really doing that much more

A high dose for me is 2-3 g i find that is as high as im willing to go and gives the best balance between risk and returns but ill only run that for a period then off then back to 1-1.5 then off then pos high again

Food wise last off season i was putting away 3kg red meat a day 3 kg of spuds and 1kg of brocolli

Im toying with not going as high next time but doing say 3 days a week high

4 days moderate

Reason being i need to stay in better condition due to commitments but ill play after christmas and see shat brings the results


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> Welcome to mate
> 
> On aas take as little as you can get away with and squeeze as much as you can out of it
> 
> ...


and this is why you are a true man mountain - eat big, get big...! as we all know food is the most anabolic substance on the planet. plus awsome genetics too - obviously.

seriously tho - hats off to you pal, going from what we see in the photos to this - that is simply some serious hard work and dedication to the world of body transformation.

there are a lot of people that are impressed by what you have done and are doing and im right at the top of that list - so please do keep us all updated with your progress and all the best with the injuries.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> and this is why you are a true man mountain - eat big, get big...! as we all know food is the most anabolic substance on the planet. plus awsome genetics too - obviously.
> 
> seriously tho - hats off to you pal, going from what we see in the photos to this - that is simply some serious hard work and dedication to the world of body transformation.
> 
> there are a lot of people that are impressed by what you have done and are doing and im right at the top of that list - so please do keep us all updated with your progress and all the best with the injuries.


Thank you very much !

I'm not so sure on the impress lots of people but if I inspire anyone it's a positive

Injuries aren't so bad shoulder is settling down tricep feels good going to give it a proper test tomorrow

Regards genetics yes there is no doubting i can grow but I'm also naturally very fat I have to work very hard to keep the chub off, but I think I'd rather have it this way than he other lol

Even off season I'm very very strict with diet

Anyway just a little side note

Started to run muscle junkies fat burners ( muscle junkie re a division of Ssn my sponsor-sh!t hot products by the way) and they have really screwed me up, just too damn strong cant handle them at all can't decide wether to keep them I.n or not as they do seem to be helping but I feel like poo on them

Ran t5s today instead and felt alot better, weird how a semi legal fat burner ( not legal over here but legal in South Africa here they are made) can be stronger than an illegal one


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well that wont be going down in the history books

Chest tris and hams

Struggled with chest shoulder was not happy

Kept the weight reasonable and really focused on feel

Tris wasnt bad just struggling to push really drained just worked up and down the stack with wide grip straight bar pushdowns

Hams just went through the motions really

Feel so drained


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Thank you very much !
> 
> I'm not so sure on the impress lots of people but if I inspire anyone it's a positive
> 
> ...


I found that with the original formula dexaprine that i-force made, granted it had 3dmaa in it but christ it made me feel properly sh1tty and I was used to 3dmaa from pre wo's in the past.

ECA doesn't hit as hard as those did and I feel fine on them


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah this has got 3dmaa in it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Decided to something different for cardio today so hit 30 mins of abs in living room kept getting attacked by bloody kitten lol


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

hi bear

amazing results - hats off to you - thats what they call dedication

funny how animals are not bothered by size lol

hope you reach where you want to go

if you peeked now - thats some beast youve become lol

eric

:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Decided to something different for cardio today so hit 30 mins of abs in living room kept getting attacked by bloody kitten lol


I like pussy for my cardio mate,though it is a tad different


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well that was a waste of time! Really bad workout no motivation , weak , cant do anything on shoulders and whats even more annoying is the injury was down to someone else

Really pi55ed off


----------



## MarkFinnegan (Dec 18, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well that was a waste of time! Really bad workout no motivation , weak , cant do anything on shoulders and whats even more annoying is the injury was down to someone else
> 
> Really pi55ed off


Thats **** mate  Bad enough when its during your own workout, guess you did it helping someone (spotting)?

Good sleep and rest and, get back to smashing it again 

Been reading your thread since I've joined, absolute beast, don't get demotivated just look at yourself lol  (no **** lol)


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Even my arm looks fat in pics


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> View attachment 130983
> 
> 
> Even my arm looks fat in pics


That is because you have A WATER MELON stuck under your skin mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> View attachment 130983
> 
> 
> Even my arm looks fat in pics


Just looks wrong pmsl


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well that was a waste of time! Really bad workout no motivation , weak , cant do anything on shoulders and whats even more annoying is the injury was down to someone else
> 
> Really pi55ed off


I get like this some times. Really p1sses me off


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

hi mate,

have you tried tackling your niggling injuries with peptides, hgh and or TB400 usage.

it is important to drop synthetic testosterone with the above to


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> hi mate,
> 
> have you tried tackling your niggling injuries with peptides, hgh and or TB400 usage.
> 
> it is important to drop synthetic testosterone with the above to


Ive only one injury which is shoulder hopefully get in to see physio next week but to answer your question no i havent i no i wont be

Too much rubbish out there and unless i personally know where its coming from i wont touch it same with my gear only use one brand that i buy from source


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ive only one injury which is shoulder hopefully get in to see physio next week but to answer your question no i havent i no i wont be
> 
> Too much rubbish out there and unless i personally know where its coming from i wont touch it same with my gear only use one brand that i buy from source


I use clinical grade peptides from an USA doctor, who is leading edge in peptides research

defonately not rubbish....

wander your massive shoes over to datbtrue.co.uk ...


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Will take a look but doubt ill commit the cash if im honest ploughing anything spare into next years project


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hows it going bigbear you training today bro ??


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> hows it going bigbear you training today bro ??


Ha my alter ego lol

No mate im not off yesterday and today just having a bit off family time

Back at it tomorrow with a vengence how about yourself?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ha my alter ego lol
> 
> No mate im not off yesterday and today just having a bit off family time
> 
> Back at it tomorrow with a vengence how about yourself?


Yep im off to train one of my mates and will crack on with some cardio today. then it all begins again tomorrow down gatwick again.. bloody 18th week away from home now. x


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Dont know how you do it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok biceps and quads

Now i took the weekend off training just basically one extra day just needed to be normal

Started with standing ez curl 60 kg felt easy and really hit bis but when i hit 70 shoulder started twinging so decided to stop there.

Shame as i think i was going to put up some good numbers

Anyway dropped down to 50 repped to failure then dropped again to 35 and repped again

Biceps were pumped to ridiculous proportions in fact had a few people comment on how big they looked

Quads

Worked up the stack on leg ext in tut style really strict 5/5 speed

Then dropped and repped to failure did two drop sets then had to call it due to time


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mate i cant get biceps trained great the pain when pumped is unbearable.. not that they are massive but they fatigue so fcukin easily. any advice ??


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Mate i cant get biceps trained great the pain when pumped is unbearable.. not that they are massive but they fatigue so fcukin easily. any advice ??


Are you saying that they burn out so you have no power or the pump is that bad it limits range?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Also what are you currently doing for them?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Are you saying that they burn out so you have no power or the pump is that bad it limits range?


Yes they burn out very quick so it just pains to lift them. but it wears off after minutes mate .. should i go mega heavy for few reps or lighter for more .. i use variations of ez bar curls and db curls how you showed me twisting arm round before contract and then back to side before twisting back and alternating..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Are you saying that they burn out so you have no power or the pump is that bad it limits range?


Yes they burn out very quick so it just pains to lift them. but it wears off after minutes mate .. should i go mega heavy for few reps or lighter for more .. i use variations of ez bar curls and db curls how you showed me twisting arm round before contract and then back to side before twisting back and alternating..


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Get up to heavy as fast as possible ease off on contraction focus on early sets and save for heavy stuff then drop weight and pump out reps in good form but at a faster pace


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok well bit of a weird one shoulder is agony been up most the night with it well that and needing to pee every hour lol

Was supposed to be chest tris and hams

Decided to leave chest and do tris and hams

Skull crushers

As soon as i started shoulder eased right off ended up smashing a pb

2 and half plates a side really happy felt i could go more but bar slipped out of my hand and smashed into my chest so decided not to go heavier plus didnt have anyone i trusted to spot with that sort of weight

V bar pushdowns hit stack and felt every bloody rep

Finished with rope ext

Tris were fried and viens popping out everywhere

Leg curls

Worked up to 110kg nice and strict then dropped down for two sets

Really good workout after all really pleased with skull crushers


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice one mate. hey what do you think to Rich piani's two hour minimum arms.sessions mate ?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Nice one mate. hey what do you think to Rich piani's two hour minimum arms.sessions mate ?


They work for him lol

You can train hard or long but you cant do both i prefere hard but there is merit in both approaches


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> They work for him lol
> 
> You can train hard or long but you cant do both i prefere hard but there is merit in both approaches


Ageed ,cannot be assed training for hours,in bust them up,pump em up and out,eat/sleep grow simples


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just read your journal and seen your transformation. :thumb:

Out of interest, have you ever been exposed to gamma rays?

Been coated in some strange mist from an unidentified meteorite?

Been bitten by a radioactive... err bear?

Just asking


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just read your journal and seen your transformation. :thumb:
> 
> Out of interest, have you ever been exposed to gamma rays?
> 
> ...


There is a rumour that it is Gh mixed with acid,on certain phases of the moon ,he is actualy @flinty90


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> There is a rumour that it is Gh mixed with acid,on certain phases of the moon ,he is actualy @flinty


Ffs ya silly old large fart, it's @flinty90.

No idea who @flinty is


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Ffs ya silly old large fart, it's @flinty90.
> 
> No idea who @flinty is


Thanks Ginge,as you get old these things happen,but you also get stronger...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Thanks Ginge,as you get old these things happen,but you also get stronger...


Ginge!! Your dead to me.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just read your journal and seen your transformation. :thumb:
> 
> Out of interest, have you ever been exposed to gamma rays?
> 
> ...


Lol

I was dropped on my head as a baby ! Maybe that sis something lol

Thank you for the compliment I've a long way to go yet but getting there another 8 months should see me closer to my goal

Ill be honest though I'm really struggling with this current diet , finding progress frustratingly slow and not proportional to the effort I'm putting in

Which is demoralising , I've come close to scrapping the diet a few times lately but I'm still hanging on in there lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Ginge!! Your dead to me.


YOUR A GINGE?

Get out and never come back ! I only allow reds in here! Ginges are weak pee smelling things


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> YOUR A GINGE?
> 
> Get out and never come back ! I only allow reds in here! Ginges are weak pee smelling things


I'm not a blue badge holder I'm afraid


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well water weight is finally coming off not back to where i was but dropped 12lb since monday sick of peeing though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well water weight is finally coming off not back to where i was but dropped 12lb since monday sick of peeing though


What's been added or taken away to see this mate?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> What's been added or taken away to see this mate?


Heat! The only change is temperature nothing else


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Therealbigbear said:


> Lol
> 
> I was dropped on my head as a baby ! Maybe that sis something lol
> 
> ...


I feel the same at the moment with my diet and training due to injuries and hayfever absolutely killing me...and progress has been slow but most of its down to not being able to give my 100%....sometimes i just want to quit and take 1 month off just to re-charge and come back with better attitude/motivation.

Have you thought about being a movie extra mate? im sure they could use you for some of the marvel movies mate!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well shoulder update

Physio is unsure as its a bit of a mess def some inflammation of bicep long head and either nerve damage or pinching, he suspected a tendon tear but could not confirm this as usual tests movements revealed nothing

Def some deltoid issues and pos rotator cuff so much deferred pain and secondary inflammation it was ifficult to isolate much but it's def alot looser still painful but I expected it to be worse after

Ill see how it feels tomorrow


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I feel the same at the moment with my diet and training due to injuries and hayfever absolutely killing me...and progress has been slow but most of its down to not being able to give my 100%....sometimes i just want to quit and take 1 month off just to re-charge and come back with better attitude/motivation.
> 
> Have you thought about being a movie extra mate? im sure they could use you for some of the marvel movies mate!


I'm signed with ugly models done a few jobs











Been offered some other good ones but for one reason or another couldn't do them


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> I'm signed with ugly models done a few jobs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha tiny dave!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dave would.you not use.a.bit of dnp to help drop last bits of fat ??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Dave would.you not use.a.bit of dnp to help drop last bits of fat ??


I will be interested to hear this one....


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Tried it felt like **** lost nothing


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Tried it felt like **** lost nothing


Ahhh ok. Just asking as we never caught up anymore after you last was a few days into it. At that point you said you felt crappy but it was working. Looks like the hard road still then bro lol...


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well busy morning with clients so couldnt train till 2 and tbh by the time i started i felt shot

Back shoulders and calfs

Started with lat pulldown

Felt very connected and reps with 330 felt good but left lat felt weird so dropped back down i cant really describe just felt wrong

Repped a set of 20 plus with 210

Seated row machine didnt go heavy just super strict with lots of different tempos back was really pumped and sore

Shoulders

Bnp

Warmed up the just did 6 sets with 100kg all around 10 reps except last which was 6 or 7 didnt push it just went until i felt right dhoulder get uncomfortable then stopped

Tried some lat raises but no chance

Seated calfs

8 sets of 12 reps really focusing on coming up on big toes

If im honest had to argue with myself throughout throughout the whole workout just wanted to curl up and sleep but dragged my fat ass through it

Weight has just dipped under 22st


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Ahhh ok. Just asking as we never caught up anymore after you last was a few days into it. At that point you said you felt crappy but it was working. Looks like the hard road still then bro lol...


Yeah I assumed because of the way I felt it must be working but when the dust settled I'd lost 1lb in 10 days


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Yeah I assumed because of the way I felt it must be working but when the dust settled I'd lost 1lb in 10 days


So what had gone wrong ? Person specific ? People make out ts a wonderdrug tbf mate with massive losses etc ...


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Just me i think when ive run super low carbs in the past its never been effective


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Just me i think when ive run super low carbs in the past its never been effective


Ok mate . Pkease quote in future bro i got more things to be doing than tracing back over your crap for answers lol x


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Ok mate . Pkease quote in future bro i got more things to be doing than tracing back over your crap for answers lol x


You need the exercise tubby


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Tried it felt like **** lost nothing


Far better ways Imo,i will always just call it what it is......Poison!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok biceps and quads

Bis was a bit poor started wuth hammers but had to stop at 70's as shoulder flared up so switched to concentration curls

Worked up to 45's then back down

Struggled to get a pump felt really flat and drained

Quads

Start with really strict leg ext

Worked up the stack reps were a bit down but not bad

Dropped weight and repped got over 20 then just didnt have the head tonpush on probably stopped 2-3 reps before failure

Feet together hack worked ip to 5 plates raw had more but decided to lunge didnt sdd weight but really stretched out as far as i could with strides and did them very deep and very controlled

Overall not bad

Shoulder is frustrating me it has improved with physio but i think im going to need a few more sessions

Weight hasnt dropped any lower but im starting to see glimpses of what could be however feeling very small lol


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Weight hasnt dropped any lower but im starting to see glimpses of what could be however feeling very small lol


Highly doubt you're much smaller mate. Hate that feeling though (I have it 99% of the time though as its the truth lol)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Small compared to what mate?

A silverback,maybe but only just!

I do know what ya mean though mate,i stopped hard dieting for same reason (and loose skin),however still feel fat so gonna crack on with cut...


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

I know im not just feel like i am lol probably because im not training heavy

On a plus note **** is sore from lunges


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok well 3 days of no training or cardio and feeling like crap spent most of monday in bed

Diet went off track on sundays refeed was supposed to be clean but. Went a bit off the rails not massively but extremely ****ed off with myself

Anyway felt half decent today hit cardio this morning

Then chest tris and hams

Had to approach chest from another angle as not wanting to aggravate my shoulder

Straight arm fly machine

Kept them super strict and smashed previous pb

Ended up with stack plus a 90kg lad on top for 10 very strict reps

Dropped to stack and repped

Flat db press

Worked up to 130 s hit and pump was incredible

Finished with cable xo but tbh chest was fried

Tris

Started with skull crushers off incline bench

Matched last weeks weight when i missed chest so really pleased with getting to 120 for a set

Finished with v bar pushdowns worked up to stack then dropped and repped

Tris were bloody huge

Finished with leg curl for hams good feel


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Come on then off rails sunday as in what ? Whats off the rails foodwise for MY hero ???


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Was supposed to be clean and to be honest with not training shouldnt of happened at all

But more just pinched bits ,some bread an ice cream. Some doritos with dip daft stuff like that but at the end of the day i cant afford stupid slip ups im way to fat


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well good ab session this morning

The supposed to be back and shoulders but pushed for time so ended up being back and rear delts ill do rest of shoulders and calfs tomorrow

Back

Bor

Went well hit 240 kgfor a set the dropped to 140 kgand repped didnt use straps till i got to 180kg either

Pulldown

Worked up to 330lb strict which is an improvement usually dont get over 300lb if second exercise

Dropped to 180lb and really squeezed the living shino out of my back

Finished with deads but grip went on 260kg weight felt good just couldnt hold onto bar

Did reR delts on reverse pec deck kept it light and strict trying not to aggravate shoulder

Back felt destroyed forearms were trashed too

Pleased with that as i felt absolutely shattered before i started


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you always list numbers in KG mate? or are some machines pounds?

Just trying to come to grips with some of your numbers mg:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> Do you always list numbers in KG mate? or are some machines pounds?
> 
> Just trying to come to grips with some of your numbers mg:


Sorry mate no pull down is in lbs rest in kg


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

How's it hanging now bro?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Was supposed to be clean and to be honest with not training shouldnt of happened at all
> 
> But more just pinched bits ,some bread an ice cream. Some doritos with dip daft stuff like that but at the end of the day i cant afford stupid slip ups im way to fat


Nearly missed this from lack of quote again ya n0b x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Do you always list numbers in KG mate? or are some machines pounds?
> 
> Just trying to come to grips with some of your numbers mg:


There all in ounces bro. Hes a fanny lol.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> There all in ounces bro. Hes a fanny lol.


I'd be happy with those numbers in miligrams


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> How's it hanging now bro?


I'm hangin at the moment spent 3days feeling terrible now I just feel bad lol just trying to stay the course diet wise at the moment


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> I'm hangin at the moment spent 3days feeling terrible now I just feel bad lol just trying to stay the course diet wise at the moment


Get well soon big man


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Get well soon big man


Cheers mate

It's not that bad just enough to make things hard work but not enough to rest up with if you know what I mean


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well calfs and shoulders round 2

Started with seated calfs worked up the stack focusing on keeping load on my big toe

Then moved on to standing calf raise topped out at around 500lb finished with bodyweight reps slow and controlled

Calfs were so pumped i couldnt stand up let alone walk calfs were agony but not from burn from sheer pump and stretch

Shoulders

Started with bnp nice and strict and deep hit 130kg for a couple of sets really pleased

Came back down keeping reps super deep and super slow

Actually felt good and no pain

Finished with lat raises only used 15 lbers but kept the tut and leaned into them a little discomfort but good pump really pleased


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I STILL CANNOT GET OVER HOW STRONG YOU ARE ON BNP!

That is all!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I STILL CANNOT GET OVER HOW STRONG YOU ARE ON BNP!
> 
> That is all!


Lol pb is 220 down at monster


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> Lol pb is 220 down at monster


 mg:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Lol pb is 220 down at monster


484 lbs,for a seated Bnp,surely that is near a world record??????Great stuff buddy!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> 484 lbs,for a seated Bnp,surely that is near a world record??????Great stuff buddy!


No idea mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> 484 lbs,for a seated Bnp,surely that is near a world record??????Great stuff buddy!


Told you its fcukin ounces. The cnut injures himself putting his socks on.. X


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

2.8kg of meat a day just read. fk me lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well still not 100% tried to train on friday but it just wasnt happening so back in today to redo biceps and quads

Been a hard week with diet start dome carb cycling and friday and sat were tough with friday only running 80g carbs and sat being a complete zero

Putting 320 through today and just the first two meals have got appetite racing

Ive come to the conclusion that the effort i need to put into diet far exceeds the results obtained and i think thats where i have gone wrong

I kept thinking, that because of how i felt ( hunger , carb depletion etc etc) that i was doing enough especially when you take into account how much fat i still hold but thats just not the case i obviously need to be alot harsher with my diet in order to lose what i have left.

No cheat or refeed this weekend just going to keep head down and plow on seen some positive changes in the mirror even if i havent on the scales this week.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok bis and quads

Started with con curls as shoulder flares up on compound moves due to inflamation being around long head attachment

Anyway hit 60lbers in good controlled form so happy with that finished with preacher machine

I dont really fit in this but it isolates well and pump was huge ( which surprised me considering recent low carbs)

Quads

Started with leg ext nice and controlled around 2/2 3/3 pace worked up to the stack and shocked myself with a solid 12 so stuck 40kg on and hit another strict set then dropped and repped

Hacks next worked up 5 a side then bombed bit surprised expected to hit 6

Finished with very deep very long weighted lunges until i collapsed

Legs fried really happy


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well low carbs took their toll today lol

I was suspicious this morning , though I felt good morning ab workout seemed harder than normal

Anyway in general felt ok

So chest it was

Still working around shoulder so started with machine fly

Worked up to stack plus 13st but power was off but more than that feel and pump weren't there

Next flat db press again hit 130's but again felt vague and zero pump

Finished with standing db raises for upper pec

Overall not bad felt shoulder come in a little on db presses but it doesn't feel too bad

Triceps

Straight bar push downs worked up the stack but again no pump and really felt it in my elbows

Finished with v bar again an ok workout but nothing epic

Happy with what I managed

Ok condition is improving but weight isn't changing which I find strange but anyway going to keep at it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good on you for keeping at it,i have found this lack of pump/strength loss very frustrating,so I know your pain mate!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well zero day and im hurting

Started with calfs

Worked up stack on seated then standing didnt go heavy but threw in a few drop sets finished with bodyweight calf raises really focusing on contraction

Shoulders next

Started with rears still woking round niggle so kept it sensible and focused on targeting just where i wanted it

Next was lat raises did better than last week didnt go above 25

Finished with bnp felt good nice and deep hit 120 nothing special but feltore stable than last time

Going to do back on its own tomorrow and throw on hams that i missed

Tired and very flat but actually feel ok in myself so all good


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok day off yest i was going to do back but shoulder flared up after pushing it the day before and i hsd school uniforms to sort

Anyway carb reload day it was strange eating large amounts again

Kept it clean , oats, rice , rice cakes a bit of burgen bread and all well

Full as a house and vascular too lol

But bloated anyway back at it today up for abs and cv now and back this morning


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

whats the idea around front raises for upper pecs? do you perform them any differently?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

240kg bb rows???? Wtf! I can just about pick that off the floor!haha


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Its basically like a cable cross over but using lower attachments and pulling it up towards upper chest


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well had a clean refeed yesterday went well was supposed to be back in the gym this morning looking full and vascular

However a catalogue of disasters including a big argument with my mum ( now sorted ) just screwed my head in as a result I've had my head up my **** all day

Not thinking straight and getting things all wrong one of those everything I touch turns to sh1t days

Diet has been good though so haven't gone off the rails that way


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well had a clean refeed yesterday went well was supposed to be back in the gym this morning looking full and vascular
> 
> However a catalogue of disasters including a big argument with my mum ( now sorted ) just screwed my head in as a result I've had my head up my **** all day
> 
> ...


at least you have maintained control of what you could control bro !!!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> at least you have maintained control of what you could control bro !!!


Yeah I know mate don't like arguing with my mum it unsettles me


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well back at it today after a refeed and two days off

Bis and quads

Biceps

Started with standing ez curl wasnt expecting much due to shoulder but it wasnt too bad pain has moved into scapula

Worked up to 70kg for a solid strict set the dropped and repped and dropped again

Finished with standing db hammer curls pump was amazing i can honestly say i have never had so much blood in my arm or so much pain at the end i had a range of movement of about 4 inch it was ridiculous i couldnt straighten my arms i couldnt bend them and they eere screaming

It was a good 10-15 mins before i could even consider quads

Started with leg ext def noticed not having the oxygen before the heavy set but still felt good

Dropped and really pushed hard

Wide stance hack

Dont normally do these and i felt them from the very first rep only hit 4 plates tbh expected more

Finished with weighted lunges basically just went until i collapsed

Good work out shot to bits but happy


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well day off yesterday and a zero carb day

Struggled not physically felt fine just tired but craving wise had to really fight myself but got through it

Low carb today and tomorrow

Well chest and tris

Started on seated hammer press now normally this doesnt bother my shoulder but by 3 plates it was agony so ditched it and when to fly movements

Seated straight arm machine

Worked up stack and just kept them super strict and repped for 3 sets

Cable cross over

Worked up to 55kg strict then dropped back down

Finished with incline fly but tried a new style , holy fcuk ! Definately going to be doing them again

Triceps

Skull crushers

Worked up to 100kg for a nice solid set the dropped to 60 and repped

V bar pushdown

Worked up the stack strict and then dropped and repped

And that was it hams got dropped completely due to the absolute agony my shoulder was in just couldnt focus


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Feeling very tired just want to sleep

Supposed to be back shoulders and calfs but shoulders is out

Started with standing calf raises didnt go heavy but kept it tight and strict finished with high rep on seated calfs were super pumped looked insanely huge

Back now i know ive no power i just want to curl up in a ball and sleep so went slow and strict still hit 300 lb on pulldown

Low row next again didnt try and push weight but full stretch nice and slow and controlled really hit back hard

Finished with straight arm pulldown back was very sore and quite a good pump but shoulder is hurting now

Cant get in with my physio till sept 6 so going to try another one


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well after an early night woke up feeling good however. Must have been up in the night for at least 7 pees

Cardio was good and got to gym feeling ready for it

However as soon as I touched a weight I just died

Still having to work round shoulder so started with concentration curls didn't get that heavy just 50's pump was sub par too but arms looked insane veins everywhere

Finished with preacher machine

With quads started with wide stance hack but struggled from the start just dead , hurting my knees and everywhere else but my quads it doesn't help that my calfs are killing

Didn't get above 3 plates and that was pathetic moved onto leg ext kept weight medium and just repped , again just nothing in the tank

I know I'm going to get these workouts due to low carbs but they hit my head hard

Found another Physio so hopefully get in with them in the next day or two


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well after an early night woke up feeling good however. Must have been up in the night for at least 7 pees


There's a chemically induced explanation for that. :laugh:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Smoog said:


> There's a chemically induced explanation for that. :laugh:


Lol no actually no chems


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well a zero today and its been a drag to say the least struggled with cardio this morning it was very half @rsed if im honest but ive got through it which at the moment everyday is proving a challenge

Managed to get in to a physio for tomorrow morning so hopefully that will help

Latest diet is yielding results but they are very hard fought i have to be realistic im not going to hit a stage this year if im honest my head is already on the up coming quest for freaky size but that doesnt mean im quitting ill keep going as long as i can or i feel that it is justified


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Always another time for the stage mate


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Always another time for the stage mate


To be honest mate it's never been my driving factor I want to get in condition to prove I can ( though t present if I'm honest I'm doubting that)

But I'm not really bothered about getting a trophy I can't take the British title my injuries are too severe so I don't really see the point of

It if I'm not aiming to be number 1

However turning into a complete freak and destroying the gym week in week out now that IS my cup of tea


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> To be honest mate it's never been my driving factor I want to get in condition to prove I can ( though t present if I'm honest I'm doubting that)
> 
> But I'm not really bothered about getting a trophy I can't take the British title my injuries are too severe so I don't really see the point of
> 
> ...


Complete freak is going to be the one to watch for us lot :beer:

How much longer are you going to aim for condition mate? Until you're happy or until it'd worth getting on stage later this year?

Whatever you do, you have got plenty of fans across the forums who all love what you do


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Complete freak is going to be the one to watch for us lot :beer:
> 
> How much longer are you going to aim for condition mate? Until you're happy or until it'd worth getting on stage later this year?
> 
> Whatever you do, you have got plenty of fans across the forums who all love what you do


Cheers mate!

Regards diet I will continue until I'm happy or I just can't take it anymore lol unfortunately the years if being a fatty are taking its toll and my body is holding not fat stronger than a fat bird clutching her bag of chips.

As a result effort is in no way proportional to result but so be it

Regards freak

In all seriousness I'm aiming for 20lb of muscle by body power next year. Now alt will say no way, can't be done ! But don't forget percentage wise that's only about 6% extra body weight

Lus I haven't pushed for size in over two years

Also I've never put all the elements together

High gear

High gh

High clean food

Training like a banshee

I've experimented with each element to find where I need to be so now it's time to put it all together

Gym is getting me some 180lb dumbells so I've no excuses

I want to be he biggest thing at bp next year and this is something I am completely dedicated to achieving


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Regards diet I will continue until I'm happy or I just can't take it anymore lol unfortunately the years if being a fatty are taking its toll and my body is holding not fat stronger than a fat bird clutching her bag of chips.
> 
> ...


Faaaaaack!!

This is gonna be good :beer:

Suppose I best get my ass to BP then 

20lb of muscle would take me about 5 years I reckon :lol:

High GH and High Gear will be awesome to see with you mate, genuinely looking forward to this.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

You already are !!

How do you compare to the pro's at the last bodypower? You must have dwarfed them atleast in height, and probably in size too!

I'd hate to fund the amount of HGH you'd need to consider it a high dose, you aiming for 1iu per 10kg body weight a day?

I have no doubt you have the knowledge and power to grow 20lbs muscle in that span!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Faaaaaack!!
> 
> This is gonna be good :beer:
> 
> ...


Well I will be starting a new journal and I will be being completely open about everything if I don't make it , it won't be from lack of trying

I want my arms and calfs to both be 24 plus

Legs is probably here I can put he most size on as they are sub par not sure how much I can get on my chest due to tear but ill give it my all


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> You already are !!
> 
> How do you compare to the pro's at the last bodypower? You must have dwarfed them atleast in height, and probably in size too!
> 
> ...


Lol thanks

Yeah dimensionally I'm bigger than most of the pros but not muscle mass wise however neither Alvin or zack dwarf me lol

I've never really run gh but looking around 5-7 iu eod of genuine pharma


----------



## yorkshire.lad (Apr 11, 2013)

seen you around in maloneys mate, following.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Lol thanks
> 
> Yeah dimensionally I'm bigger than most of the pros but not muscle mass wise however neither Alvin or zack dwarf me lol
> 
> I've never really run gh but looking around 5-7 iu eod of genuine pharma


I've only ever Run Hygetropin and peptides, I come off gear more than I am on usually and I manage to keep growing with peps +HGH and mine isnt pharma!! With that plus High test and high androgens youl rock it!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well I will be starting a new journal and I will be being completely open about everything if I don't make it , it won't be from lack of trying
> 
> I want my arms and calfs to both be 24 plus
> 
> Legs is probably here I can put he most size on as they are sub par not sure how much I can get on my chest due to tear but ill give it my all


gimme a shout when its all up and running mate, i wanna be there from the start to see the magic unfold! i have total confidence you will smash it :beer:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> I've only ever Run Hygetropin and peptides, I come off gear more than I am on usually and I manage to keep growing with peps +HGH and mine isnt pharma!! With that plus High test and high androgens youl rock it!


Gear is nothing fancy test e and deca with proviron will drop deca after 2 months add in high orals for a month then drop orals and run tren with superdrol in for last month leading up to bp


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Gear is nothing fancy test e and deca with proviron will drop deca after 2 months add in high orals for a month then drop orals and run tren with superdrol in for last month leading up to bp


Good plan, pharma test e is also all i will ever use, sometimes kickstart with prop , If it was me It would be NPP over deca, and tren A.

I've found a huge difference some how between tren E and A, get so much potency from acetate.. Never tried any pro hormones I suffer from gyno badly I'd be wearing a bra In about five days on supedrol lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

yorkshire.lad said:


> seen you around in maloneys mate, following.


Introduce yourself


----------



## yorkshire.lad (Apr 11, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Introduce yourself


I only started going there about 6 months ago? I'm small compared to most of the beasts that go there and quite young (18). If I see you i'll say hello.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Good plan, pharma test e is also all i will ever use, sometimes kickstart with prop , If it was me It would be NPP over deca, and tren A.
> 
> I've found a huge difference some how between tren E and A, get so much potency from acetate.. Never tried any pro hormones I suffer from gyno badly I'd be wearing a bra In about five days on supedrol lol


Only reason gone for reg deca is injecting frequency though no would mean I could run closer to switch before swapping to tren just get sick of shooting still playing with it at moment


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

yorkshire.lad said:


> I only started going there about 6 months ago? I'm small compared to most of the beasts that go there and quite young (18). If I see you i'll say hello.


Ok look forward to it


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Only reason gone for reg deca is injecting frequency though no would mean I could run closer to switch before swapping to tren just get sick of shooting still playing with it at moment


Get the mrs to jab u when your not looking! I bet you wouldn't even feel a puny regular needle lol!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Get the mrs to jab u when your not looking! I bet you wouldn't even feel a puny regular needle lol!


It's not jabbing its pip I'm extremely sensitive to gear especially fast aciting get huge swellings


----------



## 2scoops (Mar 17, 2012)

Just had a look through your journal, awesome achievements on all fronts. Good luck in achieving your goals whether that be stage, freak or both!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> It's not jabbing its pip I'm extremely sensitive to gear especially fast aciting get huge swellings


I'm exactly the same as this with certain brands, I imagine you've played with trying different labs? Pip is crippling from some for me probably down to differing BA contents etc

What has helped is adding 1/2ml EO to aas shots.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> I'm exactly the same as this with certain brands, I imagine you've played with trying different labs? Pip is crippling from some for me probably down to differing BA contents etc
> 
> What has helped is adding 1/2ml EO to aas shots.


Brand has little effect it's down to ether basically get prop I can't take more than 25mg in one site unless blended

Tren a I'm bette with but not much

So one rip and sustain cause me problems too


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

2scoops said:


> Just had a look through your journal, awesome achievements on all fronts. Good luck in achieving your goals whether that be stage, freak or both!!


Thank you


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Had physio this morning so decided to give training a miss back at it tomorrow


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

have a good rest! 

i love hgh look forward to seeing how you get on. what pharma brand is it? like mark i used hyge between 4 and 8iu ED for a few months. felt pretty good on it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> have a good rest!
> 
> i love hgh look forward to seeing how you get on. what pharma brand is it? like mark i used hyge between 4 and 8iu ED for a few months. felt pretty good on it


Norditrophin


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok chest and tris

Not bad to be honest started with machine straight arm flys as shoulder still not 100% but went well

In fact hit a pb stack plus 100 kg strict

Dropped to stack and repped

Flat db press

Felt very vague working up very disconnected

Hit 120's and weight felt ok but shoulder didnt so backed out after 4 bit disappointed as weight felt fine

Finished on cable cross over just nice and strict

Triceps

Ez bar pushdown

Pb again 240 for a solid set really happy

Dropped and repped

Reverse ext

Didnt go overly heavy but felt them

Finished with a load of shoulder stretches

All in all pretty good


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well back and calfs still not hitting shoulder directly whole of my right side feels swollen and tight

Bor

Kept them really strict and controlled worked up to 180 felt a bit vague if im honest just didnt feel to connect

Lat pulldowns was pretty much same story strict really exaggerated stretch but felt detached from the movement

Finished with deads hit 300 x3 so happy with that rescued an otherwise very sub par workout

Calfs just hit the seated raise worked up the stack then just repped to failure with it for 3or 4 sets lost count to be honest but felt it

Going to keep stretching this shoulder out and hopefully another week should see it starting to come right


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Just legs today well quads leaving biceps as it aggravates my shoulder

Squats

Lighter weights felt good went super deep kept catching crash bar

Depth stayed deep and form was tight but 220 was bloody heavy last rep was a real grinder

Finished with leg ext nice and slow and strict nothing amazing but hit the spot

Started planning for next stage

Cycles are all worked out just sourcing and ordering nessaceries


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Just legs today well quads leaving biceps as it aggravates my shoulder
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Looking forward to this. Progress pics are a must!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Looking forward to this. Progress pics are a must!


You will get a pics and a completely open and honest journal doses the works


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> You will get a pics and a completely open and honest journal doses the works


Looking forward to it!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Looking forward to it!


X2


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just caught up on this from the start, amazing transformation mate, you are in great shape!

Proper beast!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> Just caught up on this from the start, amazing transformation mate, you are in great shape!
> 
> Proper beast!


The best is yet to come


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> The best is yet to come


This will be very interesting indeed :thumb:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ill do my best to make it interesting guys hoping to get quite alot of videos done not just training but general stuff about how I approach training etc


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok I'm going to try and let you know what my plan is but I'm currently under attack from a cat

Right last year my sponsor and I were both impressed by the impact rich piana had at bodypower , and a conversation was had about would it be possible to create a uk version

So that is basically it

Plan is to document my progress with journal and vids being completely honest about all aspects of my training, drug use, and general thoughts and to reveal my creation at bodypower next year

There a few decisions to be made as to wether I do this as myself or as a character, say big bear or something similar . I personally like the idea of developing a bit of a character, gives me more scope

I'm not talking the zack khan sort of sh1t ( not a fan of that especially when I know he has no nuts)

But just me being me some rants some deep Kai green style sh1t etc etc

Now why do this I hear you ask?

Well firstly you don't have to be a champ to make an impact at this sport

Secondly as SSN UK. Is a franchise he has limited budget etc but we are going to present the whole package to the parent company in the hope that they will pick it up as the front line for their muscle junkie line.

If not I'm sure other opportunities will open

So where are we and where will we be?

Currently as you know ve been dieting in the hope of hitting the stage. Well if you hadn't already guessed that isn't going to happen . Not enough time and too much to do.ive just not responded to the diet and if I'm honest I'm not willing to do anymore

The impact on myself and my family just doesn't justify the reward, which was never going to be anything amazing anyway ( I.e competing)

Currently I'm 317lb in decent condition, far from shredded but not fat, I intend to keep condition tight , I think by doing this when I diet coming into bodypower ill find the diet much more productive

Start diet will be roughly 500/500/100 and will adjust as and when needed

Where do I want to be?

Lol well I'm looking to be a minimum 337-340lb in same condition

Arms and calfs over 24 inch with everything else to match

Lift wise

340 squat

260 bor

340 dead

220 bench plus

Bnp 220 regularly

200lb db shoulder press , gym is ordering 175 's for me for now

Will I do it? Well ill give it my all. This is what I do , this is what I live for ! Me in the gym proving doubters wrong!

Training will be a 3 on 1 off heavy

I will start a new journal for it

Why am I so confident? Well I spent he last two years dieting and focusing on that I've got my training to a point where I really don't honk it can be improved on. I've played with higher doses, cleaner diet, gh etc but never all together so for he first time everything is in place just that alone should be worth 6lb plus

I am so fired up for this its unbelievable ive been sitting on this since may and I'm now ready to start however I've got ct to get brought and get on top of all my niggles and any supply stock isues


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome mate, sounds like you've got a great focus now. Look forward to following the journal in to the next phase.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok I'm going to try and let you know what my plan is but I'm currently under attack from a cat
> 
> Right last year my sponsor and I were both impressed by the impact rich piana had at bodypower , and a conversation was had about would it be possible to create a uk version
> 
> ...


Each to their own, I think Rich Piana is a bit marmite. You either love him or hate him. I personally can't stand him. I suppose he can be Bodybuilding's lighter less serious side, but it was it for me how he starts creating youtube videos dictating on how you should and should not take steroids, synthol, etc. when all you hear is complete b*llocks coming out of his mouth, when he's sat there with his PMMA filled arms that stay in one shape when they move. What's even worse is people get totally eloped by his nonsense.

I think the brits are too 'british' for their own Rich Piana. The US get away with characters like that because of their culture. I fear with the british public, you'dget too much of a backlash portraying a character and trying to be someone you're not.

I believe you're too well respected for that and you should maybe build up your web presence more on what you are already. A monster of a bloke who's actually knows a thing or two with a good head on his shoulders. More of what the UK needs, none of this fabricated US crap.

Just my opinion I'm afraid, I just don't want to see you get 'Piana'd'.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Each to their own, I think Rich Piana is a bit marmite. You either love him or hate him. I personally can't stand him. I suppose he can be Bodybuilding's lighter less serious side, but it was it for me how he starts creating youtube videos dictating on how you should and should not take steroids, synthol, etc. when all you hear is complete b*llocks coming out of his mouth, when he's sat there with his PMMA filled arms that stay in one shape when they move. What's even worse is people get totally eloped by his nonsense.
> 
> I think the brits are too 'british' for their own Rich Piana. The US get away with characters like that because of their culture. I fear with the british public, you'dget too much of a backlash portraying a character and trying to be someone you're not.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your honesty , I think you've taken me abit to literally I don't mean I'm going to emulate piana I mean more in openness discussing drugs and in the being the face of a brand . At the end of the day I am me , not him however the character part would be the balls to the wall primeval character that I already am in the gym . I snort I grunt I get very primal when I train . I shout at myself etc etc but that's not show that's just how I train . It's that side of things people haven't seen. I want to be completely honest with it lay my heart on the line .

My frustrations my , rants everything !

I'm not sure if exposing myself so openly is going to be a good or a bad thing, I suppose the is only one way to find out lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think it sounds great Dave. Video blogs like zak khans involving training and some in the kitchen too would be great. Everyone prefers the 'big' blokes and an insiders look at it would be great. You obviously struggle to get stage lean but there's no struggle for you to add muscle,so why not go all out at it? Look forward to it mate


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

luther1 said:


> I think it sounds great Dave. Video blogs like zak khans involving training and some in the kitchen too would be great. Everyone prefers the 'big' blokes and an insiders look at it would be great. You obviously struggle to get stage lean but there's no struggle for you to add muscle,so why not go all out at it? Look forward to it mate


I think one of my problems with getting lean mate is I've been dieting for so long and fat for so long that body and mind have just had enough

I think a bit of a lean bulk will actually help with the fat loss in the long haul

But your right I grow well so if you've got lemons make lemonade


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I think it's a great idea, opening up. You will get more publicly from this too, some will be bad, but the majority will be good, and people will respect your honesty.

All bodybuilders spout the same old bull sh1t, but lately a couple are braking free of the crap and getting respect e.g. Rich piana, and bostin Lloyd. Just make sure you don't leave it to long otherwise you face more people coming out and speaking up, then your truths will be lost in a whole host of other people truths and you won't get as much publicity.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Not sure a sponsor would want you openly talking about drug use though would they?

They want all the kids to think you got that big by using their brand of creatine.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

cas said:


> I think it's a great idea, opening up. You will get more publicly from this too, some will be bad, but the majority will be good, and people will respect your honesty.
> 
> All bodybuilders spout the same old bull sh1t, but lately a couple are braking free of the crap and getting respect e.g. Rich piana, and bostin Lloyd. Just make sure you don't leave it to long otherwise you face more people coming out and speaking up, then your truths will be lost in a whole host of other people truths and you won't get as much publicity.


Not sure about Lloyd tbh. Yeah he talks about gear and synthol but still comes across a twàt


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Not sure a sponsor would want you openly talking about drug use though would they?
> 
> They want all the kids to think you got that big by using their brand of creatine.


Its my sponsors idea lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cas said:


> I think it's a great idea, opening up. You will get more publicly from this too, some will be bad, but the majority will be good, and people will respect your honesty.
> 
> All bodybuilders spout the same old bull sh1t, but lately a couple are braking free of the crap and getting respect e.g. Rich piana, and bostin Lloyd. Just make sure you don't leave it to long otherwise you face more people coming out and speaking up, then your truths will be lost in a whole host of other people truths and you won't get as much publicity.


Im hoping to kick it all off in about 5-6 weeks


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Im hoping to kick it all off in about 5-6 weeks


Nice one, I cant wait 

...................................................................

I said that about bostin Lloyd, and tbh he isn't even on that high of a dose tbh, 1.5g test with some deca ain't exactly big boy doses is it..


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well chest and tris

Chest is still seriously restricted due to shoulder back at physio again in just over a week stretching really doesnt seem to be doing much

Anyway

Started with straight arm pec deck

Kept it really strict and happy with what i got

Next was plate loading seated press which was very poor

Finished with incline flys but again pathetic

However having not been able to press triceps were nice and fresh

Hit 125 on skull crushers for some nice deep strict reps

However elbows felt it

Finished with v bar pushdowns

Not bad at all


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Back and calfs had a rough night sleep wise and really didnt feel up for it

Back

Lat pulldown

Kept them real strict slow and controlled worked up to 345 felt good was a bit disappointed with power but def hit the spot

Low row

Again nice and controlled kept weight down and concentrated more on feel

Straight arm pull down

Again more feel than weight but all in all hit back well

Calfs

Started with standing

Didnt go heavy topped out at around 700

Theb came back down

Seated calf raises

Didnt go heavy but kept weight moderate and reps high

Finished with bw raises

Felt good


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

really hope your and your sponsors idea goes ahead, might get abit of bad publicity from it but i can see the strong majority of it being positive.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

065744 said:


> really hope your and your sponsors idea goes ahead, might get abit of bad publicity from it but i can see the strong majority of it being positive.


Yeah it's going to create haters for sure already get accused of using synthol so no doubt that will come up again lol

I must admit that bit I'm a bit nervous about the other thing which actually came up in conversation with my missus yesterday, I'm happy to be public property at shows at the end of the day that's what I'm there for but outside that I quite like my own space This is something that if this project took off would change . Not sure how I'd handle that?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Not sure how I'd handle that?


Take it as it comes mate and soak up what you can. Only live once


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok bis and quads and if I'm honest didn't feel up for it but managed to talk someone into training with me

Bis

Seated db curl worked up to 60lbers shoulder wouldn't let me go any heavier really strict and controlled then dropped to 40'sand repped

Finished with standing ez curls only 4 sets didn't go heavy just very strict

Quads

Started with leg ext

Was going to squat but rack was being used

Hit the stack really strict for 12 plus 2 forced nice having. Spotter

Then. Dropped and repped

Hacks next feet together

Worked up 5 plates were I was pushed to failure and forced reps felt good haven't pushed hard in a while but look shoulder is hurting now


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Announcement

Ok guys from this point I am no longer sponsored by SSN . This is my decision based on my future plans. I would like to stress that there is in no way any issues between myself and SSN in fact I'd like to take this opportunity to personal thank Sean and the SSN team as there support has been amazing .

I have made this decision because I am wanting to be completely honest and open about all aspects of my training in my upcoming journals and blogs including drug use and feel it is unfair to associate myself with a brand that works very hard to pass all doping regulations .

I will actually be continuing to use SSn supplements as I rate the highly but by not being a sponsored athlete it gives me the freedom to try and honestly review other products . I do not want my open book policy to be marred by people saying he only uses xyz because he's sponsored! This way my supplement choice is based on performance and value just like everyone else out there and not because I get it free!

Again I'd like to stress I have in no way fallen out with SSN and thank them for supporting me when others wouldn't look twice


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

btw hope when the hospital tell me am in my "final weeks" hope it lasts as long as this journal!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Along as you feel it's the right decision for you then I am happy for you big man


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

focus_and_win said:


> btw hope when the hospital tell me am in my "final weeks" hope it lasts as long as this journal!


Yeah it was originally my final weeks up to comp but life has a funny way of changing things on ya


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Announcement
> 
> Ok guys from this point I am no longer sponsored by SSN . This is my decision based on my future plans. I would like to stress that there is in no way any issues between myself and SSN in fact I'd like to take this opportunity to personal thank Sean and the SSN team as there support has been amazing .
> 
> ...


were SSN the guys pushing the documentary thing? Or is this another sponsor?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> were SSN the guys pushing the documentary thing? Or is this another sponsor?


It was the Ssn guy. Sean was pushing it forward, he runs the uk franchise but the head office won't go for it so after a long discussion with Sean, who supports this, it was decided that this was the best option .

Sean still supports me and will continue to do so just not via Ssn.

I always knew this was a possability and to a degree pretty much expected it.

From our first discussions about this we knew it would be a case of me putting the size on and creating the interest and following before Ssn would fully get behind it .

There is obviously the risk that this could backfire horribly but it's a risk I'm willing to take I think the biggest challenge is getting the exposure


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> It was the Ssn guy. Sean was pushing it forward, he runs the uk franchise but the head office won't go for it so after a long discussion with Sean, who supports this, it was decided that this was the best option .
> 
> Sean still supports me and will continue to do so just not via Ssn.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Yea if you get it right and get a good channel going 70k subscribers in 2 years is a possibility. Then I'm sure with that sort of exposure SSN would want to come back on board.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> I think the biggest challenge is getting the exposure


A YouTube channel for Q&A's would sort that out.

Make it a little controversial so the vids get passed about etc


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cas said:


> A YouTube channel for Q&A's would sort that out.
> 
> Make it a little controversial so the vids get passed about etc


Tbh i think just being me and what im aiming to do will be controversial enough lol but yeah idea is a youtube channel first vid is planned gor october the first


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Tbh i think just being me and what im aiming to do will be controversial enough lol but yeah idea is a youtube channel first vid is planned gor october the first


Well I have never seen you post anything controversial, so I wouldn't know lol

Why October?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cas said:


> Well I have never seen you post anything controversial, so I wouldn't know lol
> 
> Why October?


Lol

I tend to keep quiet on the forums a bit but just the fact that im aiming to put two stone on in 7 months many will claim its not possible my rants about macros for most people being a waste of time ( lots get upset on that one)

For most theyd be better putting their effort into eatting food and actually training hard then counting stupid numbers

Like i said i think just being frank and open will be quite controversial

Why october?

Basically im just finishing off my pct and i want some down time regards gear and hard training i want my shoulder injury sorted and it gives me time to get all my supplys in

Im wanting to have pretty much all the difficult to source stuff in place before i start

So thats all my gear , gh , hcg , proviron etc to last from oct till may

As you can imagine its quite a shopping list


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

@Therealbigbear have you got an idea as to what type of cycle you will be running in order to achieve your goal? We already know you eat huge amounts of food, will that increase or will the diet be a lot more varied?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

So you not competing now then ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

That bostin Lloyd is quite well known for being so open about things.

Makes a nice change I think.

Think you will do well doing it as I bet you are a few stone bigger than him


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cooper79 said:


> @Therealbigbear have you got an idea as to what type of cycle you will be running in order to achieve your goal? We already know you eat huge amounts of food, will that increase or will the diet be a lot more varied?


Diet

At present diet is same as comp except carbs have been increased and one turkey meal has been replaced with beef , I'm also abit more lenient on weekends, however condition has drifted a bit more than I like so I'm tightening it back up . Once cycle start I will review every four weeks diet will be kept tight and just manipulated to keep condition within acceptable boundaries

Cycle is long and varied but start will be

10 mg aromasin ed

100 mg proviron ed

100mg sdrol ed

2g test e ew

1g deca ew

5iu pharma gh eod


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> So you not competing now then ?


No mate for what I would get out of it , it just wasn't worth it for me , it was always a side goal to this my main one. I'm disappointed in myself but I know I've made the right decision


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok today's effort

Chest ( shoulder still an issue)

Cable x o

Kept these really strict and focused worked up to 60 kg felt really good

Dropped to 35 and repped

Flat bench

Took this very steady due to shoulder really focused on isolating chest felt good until I hit 140 then shoulder hurt

Finished with straight arm flys n machine

Again kept them strict worked up to the stack

All in all not bad

Triceps

Hit a pb of 130kg but passed out on 4th rep lol

Went again only got 3 so dropped to 85 and continued passed out again

Dropped. To 55 and repped

Finished with rope ext

Really good workout

On other news I have recruited a new training partner, not sure if this is a good move or not but it will be nice to have someone for he forced reps . I have warned him how brutal it is going to be but he still wants to play


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> No mate for what I would get out of it , it just wasn't worth it for me , it was always a side goal to this my main one. I'm disappointed in myself but I know I've made the right decision


I can't honestly believe you have anything to be disappointed with, you started a journey which u were 100% committed to, on this journey you had a change of heart / mind and now are following a different path for a new goal. A lot of people could benefit with the same mindset, myself included. Good luck will be following the progress closely


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> No mate for what I would get out of it , it just wasn't worth it for me , it was always a side goal to this my main one. I'm disappointed in myself but I know I've made the right decision


Im glad mate. I said it before your a viking beast not a fcukin show pony. Now we get to see therealbigbear and i for one prefer that


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cooper79 said:


> I can't honestly believe you have anything to be disappointed with, you started a journey which u were 100% committed to, on this journey you had a change of heart / mind and now are following a different path for a new goal. A lot of people could benefit with the same mindset, myself included. Good luck will be following the progress closely


The journey was always to end with what I'm doing now but I knew if I said that people would scoff so I used the comp as an in between target spent alot of time over he last 12 months playing with macros and doses to find what works for me .

Now to do hat I'm designed to do fcuking grow! Lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Im glad mate. I said it before your a viking beast not a fcukin show pony. Now we get to see therealbigbear and i for one prefer that


Oh he'll yes mate the freak is coming you better believe that!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Therealbigbear said:


> Lol
> 
> I tend to keep quiet on the forums a bit but just the fact that im aiming to put two stone on in 7 months many will claim its not possible *my rants about macros for most people being a waste of time ( lots get upset on that one) *
> 
> ...


Link to rants pls


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Oh he'll yes mate the freak is coming you better believe that!


I think he has been here for a while already lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok people need ideas for title for journal at the moment it's all ' creation of a freak' type ideas anyone got anything better


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok people need ideas for title for journal at the moment it's all ' creation of a freak' type ideas anyone got anything better


Creating the iron giant...

Up to you though pal lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

call it release the kracken


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> call it release the kracken


Gotta say x2 for release the Kraken


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> call it release the kracken





RowRow said:


> Gotta say x2 for release the Kraken


sounds a bit fishy to me

:lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Lol
> 
> I tend to keep quiet on the forums a bit but just the fact that im aiming to put two stone on in 7 months many will claim its not possible my rants about *macros for most people being a waste of time* ( lots get upset on that one)
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate on your reasons behind this. I'm assuming you mean that if your <180lbs and pretty lean then there's not point p1ssing around with macro splits and percentages and it would be a damn site more beneficial to just get some kcals down your neck.

At what point does one have to take macros into account and fine tune things?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Mish said:


> Can you elaborate on your reasons behind this. I'm assuming you mean that if your <180lbs and pretty lean then there's not point p1ssing around with macro splits and percentages and it would be a damn site more beneficial to just get some kcals down your neck.
> 
> At what point does one have to take macros into account and fine tune things?


To a point yes

You see skinny guys who train like 5 year old girls and they ask questions about macros in this that or the other. It's like ffs just eat!

And lift some damn iron!

When I start a diet I have a rough idea of macros , to nearest 50 say then I just adjust food quantities based on how I react.

No one really knows what the ideal,protein requirement is etc etc

Everybody has different life's, so burn cals at different rates but no one will know what that is .so how do you know what calories you need.

Keep fats low and start with a base level then monitor and adjust I work in 4 week blocks review alter and test

The thing is guys get so hung up on details early on they forget the basics. Lift hard n heavy train like a man possessed but in good form and eat a controlled amount of quality food from different sources. Be aware of your macros but don't let them rule your life


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> To a point yes
> 
> You see skinny guys who train like 5 year old girls and they ask questions about macros in this that or the other. It's like ffs just eat!
> 
> ...


I'll hold my hand up and say i've been guilty of trying to find the 'golden ratio' of macros. But like you say when are all living different lives, burning kcals at different rates and our bodies needs are constantly changing. With our needs changing from one month to the next as we grow or cut finding the perfect ratio is a non starter.

It is too easy to get lost with all the fine tuning of things and lose sight of just lifting heavy and eating big consistently.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Mish said:


> I'll hold my hand up and say i've been guilty of trying to find the 'golden ratio' of macros. But like you say when are all living different lives, burning kcals at different rates and our bodies needs are constantly changing. With our needs changing from one month to the next as we grow or cut finding the perfect ratio is a non starter.
> 
> It is too easy to get lost with all the fine tuning of things and lose sight of just lifting heavy and eating big consistently.


Exactly!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> To a point yes
> 
> You see skinny guys who train like 5 year old girls and they ask questions about macros in this that or the other. It's like ffs just eat!
> 
> ...


I must admit I was guilty of this and got quite hung up on macros I should apply without taking Into consideration what else was goin on around me in my life, and spent quite a while trying to find the perfect split for me

I must say dave, having you take control of my diet has been one of the biggest weights of my mind, its so refreshing to not have the worry of it, as i can get a bit ocd about things like this, and wasnt doing me any good, have found it has help me loads to be able to put together all aspects of the big picture and get results from it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> I must admit I was guilty of this and got quite hung up on macros I should apply without taking Into consideration what else was goin on around me in my life, and spent quite a while trying to find the perfect split for me
> 
> I must say dave, having you take control of my diet has been one of the biggest weights of my mind, its so refreshing to not have the worry of it, as i can get a bit ocd about things like this, and wasnt doing me any good, have found it has help me loads to be able to put together all aspects of the big picture and get results from it


Been a pleasure dan


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok back shoulders? And calfs

Back

Lat pulldown

Went wider than normal and it felt weird hit back almost under my lower lat

Low row kept them strict and really felt them

Finished with partials no power but jez did the hit the spot

Calfs

Just stuck to seated but pushed really hard couldnt walk after

Shoulders

Just did lat raises struggled to get 20lbs but at least i did something


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok facebook page has been done obviously it doesn't really kick off till oct 1st but there may be a few early bits

Search for

Under construction -The Freak

Spread the word guys please


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok facebook page has been done obviously it doesn't really kick off till oct 1st but there may be a few early bits
> 
> Search for
> 
> ...


Have liked the page so will be following with great anticipation. Will there be a full catalogue of pics and measurements?


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok facebook page has been done obviously it doesn't really kick off till oct 1st but there may be a few early bits
> 
> Search for
> 
> ...


Found the FB page mate and really looking forward to it. It's going to be an education for sure.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Followed the page @Therealbigbear. Really looking forward to this!

For those struggling to find it, here's a direct link: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Under-Construction-The-Freak/428631647253271


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cooper79 said:


> Have liked the page so will be following with great anticipation. Will there be a full catalogue of pics and measurements?


Yes there will i will post starting pics weights and sizes on or around oct1st


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok today's little ditty

New training partner started today he's not used to pushing hard in a set and has generally used drop sets to get his intensity whilst I preference to really push a set to its absolute limit

Result he tends to quit a bit early but to be fair did pretty good

Biceps

Seated alt db curl

Didn't go over 60's but kept them really focused and strict

Standing ez curl

Banged out 4 sets really focused bis were fried

Quads

Squats

Worked up to 220 now 180 felt good super deep I was literally sitting on my heels at a dead stop at the bottom of every rep

220 felt the world had crawled on my back it all went quite Pete tong last brought up with my back bloody feeling that now

Finished with leg ext again really strict and focused

Felt good nice full pump

Will slowly start to ramp it up ver coming weeks


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well that was brutal

Chest tris and hams

Started with cable xo really focused pushed hard and i mean hard chest was ****ed at the end of this

Dumbell press flat

Got up to 130 s only managed 3 before shoulder flared up but thats best ive managed with shoulder for a long while

Finished with my own version of incline flys its hard to describe but its a cross between incline fly and standing upright cross overs

Bloody orrible

Tris

V bar pushdown hit 100 kg really pushed limit nearly puked

Dropped to 50 and repped

Finished with reverse ext

Hams

Lying leg curl didnt do much as back is tender i pulled it squatting yesterday


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work Mr Bear,that was spot on!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Nice work Mr Bear,that was spot on!


Cheers mate


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Nice work Mr Bear,that was spot on!


Cheers mate


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Back shoulders and calfs

Ill be honest wasn't looking forward to this its probably my hardest workout and my shoulder felt bad after yesterday

Any way started on pull downs slightly wider grip again and just got into my stride I'm keeping everything strict as hell at the moment but worked up to 355 and threw in a couple of negs to finish set

Dropped to 180 and repped

Low row

Can't remember weights it wasn't anything epic maybe 250-300 lb but really hit he spot

Finished with straight arm pull downs and back just exploded in pump and pain

Shoulders

Rears on machine kept it light and just focused on working round pain

Bnp

Didn't go over 100kg but nice and deep

Finished with lat raises can't use over 10lb dumbells at the moment absolute joke

Calfs

By this time there was no way my shoulder was going to handle any weight sitting on it so did seated but pushed hard some real sh1tting dog shaker reps at the end of several sets

All in all good

Rest day tomorrow and I need it also Physio


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Is there a way to pre exhaust your back? As my biceps ALWAYS fail before my back does


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

cas said:


> Is there a way to pre exhaust your back? As my biceps ALWAYS fail before my back does


Nautilus pullover / straight arm pulldown are isolation exercises for back however if your bicep is giving out its more a form and technique issue

Try and pull from the elbow not the hand

Use a thumbless grip

Use straps the less you need to grip the less arms will activate


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Nautilus pullover / straight arm pulldown are isolation exercises for back however if your bicep is giving out its more a form and technique issue
> 
> Try and pull from the elbow not the hand
> 
> ...


I normally start with sets of wide grip pull ups, and after 3-4 sets of them my arms are starting to feel knackered lol

Cool thanks Dave, I will try those before pull ups


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well bis and quads

And lo and behold new training partner blobbed broke him in 3 days lol

Ok concentration curls only went up to 59's but kept the quite slow

Dropped to 35 and repped

Finished with hammers again light but v slow and strict

Bis felt great and veins popping everywhere

Quads

Started with leg ext

Been using this machine for over a year and today was the first time i actual got itvto work for me

Quads just exploded felt great

Moved onto hack wide stance worked up to 4 plates then gad to call it as gym was closing ( was late starting after waiting for tp to show)

But quads were very pumped


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

YOk flying solo again

Chest tris and hams

Shoulder felt better but as soon as I started it hurt had to stay very light and slow very frustrated by it but just gotta put up with it for now

Tris were better

Straight bar push down worked up stack felt good finished with reverse hammers

Hams

Just lying leg curl worked up to 80 kg but kept them strict and tight all good

Shoulder is really frustrating me at the moment but just gotta keep working at it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Well bis and quads
> 
> And lo and behold new training partner blobbed broke him in 3 days lol
> 
> ...


Lol I can never keep one either,they just melt into history,we gotta meet up one day buddy,i recon we could smash some good sessions in!!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Lol I can never keep one either,they just melt into history,we gotta meet up one day buddy,i recon we could smash some good sessions in!!!!


It would be like clash of the titans!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Lol I can never keep one either,they just melt into history,we gotta meet up one day buddy,i recon we could smash some good sessions in!!!!


Would love to mate where re you based


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Biglbs are you sure you could keep up with those numbers? Lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

cas said:


> Biglbs are you sure you could keep up with those numbers? Lol


I've trained with him mate and I cant come close to keeping up with him.

Its fair to say he thrives on intensity, if he cant keep up with Therealbigbear he'll burst something trying!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Would love to mate where re you based


Southend on sea Essex :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

cas said:


> Biglbs are you sure you could keep up with those numbers? Lol


Fair to say mate,Bear is one strong mofo,but I aint no spring ckicken at 50!!pmsl

Today I just did a drop set on chest 5 plates /side x1 ,1x 4plates,4 x 3 plates,6 x 2 plates into 10 x 1 plate,all with no rest between,just long enough for two spotters to unload the bar!

Thanks BB4 :thumbup1:

Bear is younger and stromger than me though ,however I think we would just have some great workouts,as our style and philosophy is very similar Cas....


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Fair to say mate,Bear is one strong mofo,but I aint no spring ckicken at 50!!pmsl
> 
> Today I just did a drop set on chest 5 plates /side x1 ,1x 4plates,4 x 3 plates,6 x 2 plates into 10 x 1 plate,all with no rest between,just long enough for two spotters to unload the bar!
> 
> ...


To be honest mate at the moment I think you'd be stronger than me lol

I don't get down that way much but if I do ill def let you know. I'm filming at barney du plessis gym t end of oct if you interested


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok heres a link to youtube channel only got a test vid on at the moment but will put proper one on tonight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok heres a link to youtube channel only got a test vid on at the moment but will put proper one on tonight


This gonna be gooooood!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> To be honest mate at the moment I think you'd be stronger than me lol
> 
> I don't get down that way much but if I do ill def let you know. I'm filming at barney du plessis gym t end of oct if you interested


That would be awesome mate,anyhow it is not about who is strongest imo I just think we would have a real hoot and a damn good wortkout!

Where is Barney's gym?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Ill be looking out for the YouTube vids big man, think you've got a good concept going with the "freak" thing the size game is definately yours to play.

Sit further back from the camera though


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Look forward to the vids you big bastard


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> That would be awesome mate,anyhow it is not about who is strongest imo I just think we would have a real hoot and a damn good wortkout!
> 
> Where is Barney's gym?


Swindon I believe


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Ill be looking out for the YouTube vids big man, think you've got a good concept going with the "freak" thing the size game is definately yours to play.
> 
> Sit further back from the camera though


Lol it's my iPhone but will do


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok intro vid is up its in two parts though memory ran out lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

And part 2


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What's the twitter link mate? Searched for "you see the freak" and came up with nothing...


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck mate. Have read along the way with great interest and look forward to it. I have subscribed to your YouTube channel,

On a more serious note, how long did it take to grow your beard pony tail?? A kinda want one


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> What's the twitter link mate? Searched for "you see the freak" and came up with nothing...


It's @ucthefreak I think mate


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> What's the twitter link mate? Searched for "you see the freak" and came up with nothing...


@UCTheFreak


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

grant hunter said:


> Good luck mate. Have read along the way with great interest and look forward to it. I have subscribed to your YouTube channel,
> 
> On a more serious note, how long did it take to grow your beard pony tail?? A kinda want one


Pmsl believe it not over a year


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Eager to see your videos mate

So you do 3 days on 1 day off and go twice a day?!

I can't even picture being your size mate, when was the last time someone picked a fight with you?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Eager to see your videos mate
> 
> So you do 3 days on 1 day off and go twice a day?!
> 
> I can't even picture being your size mate, when was the last time someone picked a fight with you?


No i train once a day but hit everything twice a week

On the fight front its been a while lol


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok forgot to post yesterday's training

Back shoulders and calfs

Started with bor

Worked up to 180 but went no heavier dropped to 100 and ground a load of strict reps

Lat pulldown topped out at 315 lb then dropped to 165 and repped

Finished with partial deads hit 220 but lower back started to flare up still not 100% after pull squatting

Shoulders

Bnp

Felt solid hit 140 for a nice deep set

Just did rears no sides at moment

Calfs standing calf raises strict and heavy really pushed hard


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Pmsl believe it not over a year


I think it's well worth the year wait. I have been growing a beard for two months and was itching like a beavers ball bag. Not sure I will make a year.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Bis and quads

Started with concentration curls worked up to 50s kept them really strict and threw in a few negatives

Finished with alt db curls bis were hammered

Quads

Leg ext kept it really strict and destroyed previous best by 20 kg really pushed hard on last 3 sets with forced reps and negatives

Hack squat

Worked up to 5 plates and went to total failure then dropped to 3 and repped to failure

Finished on squats didnt get far but definately alot better and really pushing hard so try and get more next time


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok training is continuing to ramp up

Quads and bis are sore

Chest tris and hams

Cable cross over strict hit 55kg all controlled slow reps with exaggerated squeeze

Then drop to 35 and repped

Incline dumbell press

Shoulder felt iffy on first set but eased wuickly worked upbto 130,s nice and deep and strict shoulder just spasmed on last repp dropped to 65's and repped

Chest was killing at this point

Finished with straight arm pec deck didnt get heavy but chest was paggered

Triceps

Skull crushers

As soon as any weight went on my elbows starting screamin but pushed up to 100kg for a set

Finished with v bar pushdowns worked up to the stack for 10

Hams

Lying leg curls

Worked up to 100 then dropped and repped

Good hard gritty workout really starting to push hard loving it though i think it will be another night of shoulder pain

However should be getting some gh tonight so hopefully that will speed recovery up


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dave have youn tried peptides yet?

I think they could realy help you,they have me,hand on heart since I started them I rarely get injuries,then if I do they go real fast


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Dave have youn tried peptides yet?
> 
> I think they could realy help you,they have me,hand on heart since I started them I rarely get injuries,then if I do they go real fast


Tried them but didn't seem to get much out of them prefer gh

I'm a bit behind with them to be honest but given he house of peps or gh ill go gh however if budget manged I'd run both


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Tried them but didn't seem to get much out of them prefer gh
> 
> I'm a bit behind with them to be honest but given he house of peps or gh ill go gh however if budget manged I'd run both


 @Pscarb is your man for recommending what and when,also Datbetrue web site....great info buddy.

I ran both last year,awsome results with just 2iu after peps....twice per day.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Its something im not up to speed on and really should be


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Its something im not up to speed on and really should be


Always good chatting on here and in phone texts mate,any time I can help ,let me know,your on my goodens list:thumb:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok

Back shoulders and calfs

Things are definitely getting into their stride with new training partner intensity ramping up now

Lat pull down got up to 450lb but no swing at all weren't as deep as I'd like but to just helped with last couple of inch

Dropped to 180 and repped

Low row

Not as strict as last time a bit more weight focused but very strict negatives, hit 300 plus then dropped and repped

Finished with pull down to rear

Bad choice just never to into it hit 240 but they weren't he best

However back was battered

Shoulders

Bnp

Worked up to. 140 but got one more rep than last time

Dropped and repped

No side lats

Rears on machine

Alot better actually felt it in rears and got a good pump

First time in a while I've managed to feel a shoulder workout properly

Calfs

Standing calf raise worked up to 750 strict then did two drops last 3 sets were taken right to the edge gave it all I had trying to get em up

Feel battered good heavy old skool workout

Sleep is terrible at he moment body has decided to drop water and I'm constantly needing a pee up every bloody hour


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

On a side note can't wait till I can get some deca in me my elbows are killing me


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok I'm going to run this journal for another week then I'm going to start the under construction the freak one


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> On a side note can't wait till I can get some deca in me my elbows are killing me


Hmmm I may have just clicked that my shoulders felt better on npp lol, do you genuinely find joints benefit on deca?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Hmmm I may have just clicked that my shoulders felt better on npp lol, do you genuinely find joints benefit on deca?


Definately. Studies have shown up to 200% increase in collagen synthesis


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok biceps and quads and i dont mind admitting it im tired was supposed to be rest day but judging tomorrow so trained today

Standing ez curl

Kept them strict as shoulder was hurting didnt get over 60 kg but biceps were pumped

Finished with single arm cable curls with a triple drop

Quads

Squats

Really struggled quads are still sore from wednesday and just had no power

Hit 180 but got no higher

Leg ext worked to the stack legs seem to come back to me hit stack for two solud sets super strict

Then dropped and repped

Finished on wide stance hack got up to 4 plates and just went to failure

Legs are sore


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Definately. Studies have shown up to 200% increase in collagen synthesis


Agreed Deca is the great soother of pain,no bro science there!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

My thoughts on training video is up


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I watched all your videos earlier....show some skin man....keep getting a little hint of a bicep and then you put your arm back down lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

cas said:


> I watched all your videos earlier....show some skin man....keep getting a little hint of a bicep and then you put your arm back down lol


FullHomo :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> FullHomo :lol:


Never go full ****


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Definately. Studies have shown up to 200% increase in collagen synthesis





biglbs said:


> Agreed Deca is the great soother of pain,no bro science there!


it does fluid up the joints and reduce pain for defo but there is slight bro science if people use it for repairing purposes biglbs, the specific way it works is it increases type 3 collagen increase by EQ/deca

Type 1 increased by HGH

type 3 lays down the new tendon, but this tendon is new, weak. Type 1 then gets this new weak tendon and matures it.

While type 3 is laid, before it is matured by type 1, it is weak, and you can give youself tendinitis in the future by smashing it at this point.

Synthetic test reduces type 1 collagen by 80%, and EQ/Deca increases type 3 by upto 300%, put that together and you lay weak tendons down, with 80% reduced ability to repair it and make it strong.

So with type 1 and type 3 you lay it down and then mature it - meaning proper speedy and safe muscle damage recovery

reference: http://www.physioroom.com/injuries/supplements/ligaments2.php?nts=aw&affid=66&utm_source=affiliatewindow&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=66&awc=1350_1379247275_1f62f340ee87df21af97363b36e19309


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> FullHomo :lol:





Mish said:


> Never go full ****


Lol [email protected]


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> it does fluid up the joints and reduce pain for defo but there is slight bro science if people use it for repairing purposes biglbs, the specific way it works is it increases type 3 collagen increase by EQ/deca
> 
> Type 1 increased by HGH
> 
> ...


Lol since when does soothing mean repairing then? :confused1:

I never said it repaired,read post again pmsl


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Well bit rushed today started gh this morning hoping it will help shoulder just 2iu am pm it's genheal somatrophin

Never used it before

Anyway after a ridiculously long day judging yesterday and eating my own body weight in sandwiches I felt wrecked

Anyway chest and tris no time for hams

Cable xo

Got up to 65kg heaviest I've been

Then dropped to 35 and repped

Flat db press

Didn't get heavier than 130's and shoulder was hurting but did do more reps with lower weights on the way up

So happy

Finished with standing db raises for upper chest was going to do Viking flys but shoulder was sore

Triceps

Straight bar push down hit 115 kg so strength coming back finished with reverse ext got up to 65kg

Good quick and hard little workout


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> My thoughts on training video is up


That bloody cat lost me for a few minutes


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That bloody cat lost me for a few minutes


That is meep ! I have no doubt he will be well known by the end of this lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> That is meep ! I have no doubt he will be well known by the end of this lol


Lol, made me laugh him just sat on your traps giving himself a quick clean 

Good day yesterday, Anyone stand out for you?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, made me laugh him just sat on your traps giving himself a quick clean
> 
> Good day yesterday, Anyone stand out for you?


Some decent physiques nothing that really impressed except the 24 yr old in shw hes got potential some damn good juniors too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Some decent physiques nothing that really impressed except the 24 yr old in shw hes got potential some damn good juniors too


Damn good juniors is good for the sport


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Some decent physiques nothing that really impressed except the 24 yr old in shw hes got potential some damn good juniors too


Dave Young has a quality physique ey?! Big quads and lots of size for a junior.

Was the 24yr old the one to the left of Dave Titterton in line up?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Dave Young has a quality physique ey?! Big quads and lots of size for a junior.
> 
> Was the 24yr old the one to the left of Dave Titterton in line up?


Yes thats him sorry i work by numbers not names


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Yes thats him sorry i work by numbers not names


Yea I was worried for Dave T lol, that lad had mass and was in great condition!

Titterton is every bit the seasoned competitor though and his routine/stage presence is awesome. Thought he looked better proportion wise showing up abit smaller as his arms weren't as obviously lagging.

Long show though so don't envy you there mate!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea I was worried for Dave T lol, that lad had mass and was in great condition!
> 
> Titterton is every bit the seasoned competitor though and his routine/stage presence is awesome. Thought he looked better proportion wise showing up abit smaller as his arms weren't as obviously lagging.
> 
> Long show though so don't envy you there mate!


Bloody was don't think Birmingham next Sunday is going to be any smaller either


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok back shoulders and calfs went heavy

Low row

Hit the stack all 400 of it been a long time since ive been that heavy

Pulldown struggled with depth but finished at 330 though they were ropey then dropped to 180 and repped

Straight arm pulldown

Finished with s triple drop from 160 back was toast

Shoulders

Shoulder felt better than it has in a while

Hit 160 only for a double but they were nice solid reps

Dropped to 80 but as the rep numbers got hight shoulder started to hurt

Rear delts was nothing special just did as much as pain would allow me

Calfs

Stuck to seated but really pushed hard pain was very high but happy


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

What exactly is your shoulder injury Dave?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Mish said:


> What exactly is your shoulder injury Dave?


Lol that's half the problem not 100% sure

One Physio thought I'd seized the top rib , the other thinks its sper spinatus and long he'd bicep attachment

Pain centres around medial delt , so lat raises or any moving that rises my arm in that manor is a no no , pressing is getting less painful and power is coming back

Physio again tomorrow but it does look like its finally on the mend


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pleased to see it healing mate,nothing worse than shoulder pain,we never realise who restrictive it is,until we have it.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok s supposed to be bis and quads but training partner was 45 mins late so ended up being just quads

Squats

Really struggling with these felt better under the bar but no power at all bombed out on 220 not happy at all really frustrated with it

Leg ext

Worked up to the stack and 40kg felt good and better than last time I did this weight

Hack squat

Got up to four plates had more but not in controlled form would of need up bouncing out of the whole

Workout was a hard slog but got through it glad to have a rest day today

Back to Physio today too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

45 mins late! Sack him :lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Things like this is why I am glad I train solo.

I used to have 3 or 4 training partners, they were always late or didn't show, it really used to p1ss me off, if they didn't turn up then I used to go home and not bother, now it's just me, I go rain or shine....


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

He had a genuine reason to be fair


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> He had a genuine reason to be fair


What terrified of what is about to happen? :lol:

Thanks for reps mate:thumb:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok I'm closing this now journal will now run as under construction the freak along with fb and YouTube for new project


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Ok I'm closing this now journal will now run as under construction the freak along with fb and YouTube for new project


Really looking forward to this


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bear you need to ask @Milky or a mod to close it buddy


----------

